# Apple Watch : elles vous plaisent ?



## bompi (9 Septembre 2014)

Les Apple Watch sont enfin présentées.
Elles ont donc droit à leur petit fil, depuis le temps qu'on en parle...


----------



## El lobo (10 Septembre 2014)

Hola,

et les tofs, les liens, les infos c'est ou ????

Sous me latitudes, pas de risque d'en voir, lol .... 

Cordialement.
El lobo


----------



## laurrent-m (10 Septembre 2014)

Je trouve ces montres presque inutiles, c'est un sous produit tellement dépendant du téléphone assez inutile.

Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de sortir leur téléphone de leur poche

J'ai pas l'impression que les montres connectées constituent une évolution notable, et apportent vraiment une valeur ajoutée.

Le trackeur de calories dépensées et nombre de pas servent a donner bonne conscience aux sédentaires pour qu'ils aient l'impression d'avoir une activité Comptez plutôt vos heures de sport!

Alors la aussi la montre s'attaque au marché des montres de sport, reste a déterminer leur fiabilité comparé a un équipement spécialisé peut on se séparer de l'iphone pour courir? et avoir un tracé GPS et fréquence cardiaque ?

On dirait un kit de poupées russes leurs nouveaux produits. un téléphone plus grand, un autre encore plus grand mais  pas une tablette, une tablette, une tablette plus petite mais pas un telephone, une montre petite, une grande je ne suis vraiment pas séduit.

le temps ou apple avait un modèle pour chaque produit  est révolu ? c'était moins libre, mais au moins ils s'éparpillaient pas!


----------



## Macbeth (10 Septembre 2014)

Bah, rien de nouveau hein.
C'était un peu prévisible : un appareil satellite qui ne répond à aucun impératif technologique nouveau.
Pas de révolution. Elle est relativement jolie mais n'a aucun interet selon moi. Pas plus que celles de la concurrence. Si on doit avoir besoin de son téléphone (qui donne déjà l'heure) pour qu'une telle montre fonctionne ... Pour moi il n'y a aucun plus. Et ce n'est pas demain la veille qu'on pourras faire rentrer les fonctions de téléphonie dans un tel objet. Et l'autonomie ??
Bref... Je ne suis pas déçu. Je ne m'attendais a rien de passionnant du côté de ce produit.


----------



## Mopiu (10 Septembre 2014)

J'ai, comme la plupart d'entre vous, suivit avec attention ce keynote. Après avoir lu à peu près tout ce qu'on pouvait lire dessus et réfléchi, je pense avoir compris à quoi rimait cette Apple Watch. Et au-delà des déceptions Qu'on peut lire un peu partout, il y a une analyse plus profonde.

Deux choses m'ont surpris en regardant la conférence: l'iPhone 6 fait furieusement penser à l'iPad Air, et l'iWatch au tout premier iPhone (épaisse et un peu balourde).
L'aboutissement d'une génération de produits et l'avènement d'une autre.

A la question "ce produit va-t-il se vendre" la réponse selon moi est: "non, probablement pas" et ce pour des raisons évidentes: objectivement inutile, design vraiment douteux... 

Mais je pense que le but d'Apple n'est pas de vendre cette iWatch, en tout cas pas cette version. Tout ce bruit ne servait en réalité qu'à implanter la montre dans l'imaginaire qui entoure la marque, et amener les gens à composer avec elle lorsqu'ils feront référence à Apple. 

En fait, Apple utilise une technique bien connue dans le marketing et utilisée par tous: plus on place d'inconvénient dans une rev A (produit inédit) plus les évolutions ultérieures paraissent significatives et importantes. 
Il apparaît évident qu'apple entreprend une nouvelle grande marche (voilà pourquoi Cook martèle qu'il s'agit d'un nouveau chapitre dans leur histoire), ou chaque année les améliorations paraîtrons transcendantes pour arriver à un produit réellement incroyable.

... Exactement comme le MacBook Air de son temps: décrié, critiqué, chacun répétant à qui veut l'entendre pourquoi par A+B ce mac ne marcherait jamais, mais améliorations après améliorations (ssd généralisé...) il est devenu incontournable. 
Ces premiers produits sont des actes de naissance, pas des produits destinés à tout rafler (puisque par définition à quelque chose de parfait aucune amélioration ne peut être apportee) 

La dernière preuve de cela, c'est le fait qu'apple ait choisie de rendre sa montre compatible uniquement à partir de l'iPhone 5 (alors qu'elle aurait pu reculer bien plus que ça): cela montre qu'elle se positionne par rapport à l'avenir, à des produits futurs, et que cette première mouture n'est finalement qu'une démonstration en quelque sorte. 
Épaisseur, autonomie, design... Tout est à revoir et soyez tranquille, tout sera revu et ce sera à chaque fois une "révolution": c'est comme ça que les marques justifient les nouveaux produits qu'elles sortent sans cesse. 

Il faut donc voir plus loin, aller au delà du commentaire anecdotique et échapper à la vision à court terme qui est souvent celle des observateurs et de la bourse: la iWatch prendra son envol, elle vient pour l'instant juste de sortir de l'uf.


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2014)

Moi je n'aime que les montres extra-plates ça sera sans moi ce "truc"


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2014)

Déjà elles ne s'appellent pas iWatch, si Apple enlève le "i" que va-t-il rester ?


----------



## brunnno (10 Septembre 2014)

salut,

Personnellement, je la trouve moche cette montre, je suis très déçu ! 
Je m'attendais vraiment à une montre beaucoup plus jolie surtout après avoir vu la moto 360 et la nouvelle LG...


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2014)

Je n'ai vu que le résumé HTML de la conférence donc mes impressions sur la montre sont basées sur un minimum d'informations et quelques photos.
Ceci posé, je trouve le design classique et proche des autres montres mais plus réussi car plus cohérent (un peu comme la première de Samsung, qui rappelait un peu les Omega Marine Chronometer Megaquartz). Pour une fois, il y a du choix et c'est assez bien vu (plus/moins chic, plus/moins sport etc.)
Ils ont plutôt bien respecté l'objet "montre", comme Motorola le tente avec sa 360. L'idée intéressante est d'avoir repris la couronne comme élément principal d'interface avec la montre, et d'avoir choisi de n'avoir qu'une couronne pour ça (comme la Bell & Ross fusion (à quartz, affichage analogique et numérique) il y a quelques années déjà, optait pour une seule couronne plutôt que trois/quatre sur les montres numériques usuelles).
J'aimerais avoir des informations complémentaires sur l'étanchéité, l'autonomie (là, je crains fort qu'ils ne fassent pas mieux que les autres), les dimensions (ça doit se trouver mais je n'ai pas cherché) et la résistance générale de l'objet.

Je suis plutôt positif sur cette montre mais je ne suis pas très convaincu ni bluffé pour l'instant : elle ressemble aux autres (en plus joli, mais c'est affaire de goût), ni plus ni moins, et je n'y vois aucune avancée ou particularité marquante. Donc elle est arrive bien _après_ les autres_ sans_ proposer du neuf. J'imagine que son succès sera limité (euphémisme).


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

El lobo a dit:


> Hola,
> 
> et les tofs, les liens, les infos c'est ou ????
> 
> ...



La voici en photo











http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/832671Capturedcran20140909201258.png


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part je ne la trouve ni moche ni belle.
Une certitude : je ne lachèterais pas, mais c'est surtout parce que je n'ai jamais supporté les montres au poignet. T'as qu'à voir, j'avais une montre à gousset, que j'ai rangée le jour où j'ai eu un téléphone.
Un objet qui me permettait de téléphoner hors de chez moi et qui me donnait l'heure me paraissait à l'époque plus innovant qu'une montre tactile à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2014)

El lobo a dit:


> Hola,
> 
> et les tofs, les liens, les infos c'est ou ????
> 
> ...



Y'a pourtant tout ici... http://www.apple.com/fr/watch/


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Septembre 2014)

Mopiu a dit:


> En fait, Apple utilise une technique bien connue dans le marketing et utilisée par tous: plus on place d'inconvénient dans une rev A (produit inédit) plus les évolutions ultérieures paraissent significatives et importantes.



Je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de placer en toute conscience des défauts/inconvénients pour pouvoir les corriger ensuite, ce qui implique qu'on aurait pu le faire sur le premier produit.
Il faut plutôt analyser les défauts comme une conséquence du mix et des choix ergonomiques. Par exemple, s'il n'existe pas d'iPod à 512 Go, ce n'est que parce que le prix serait prohibitif par exemple. 
En ce qui concerne les annonces, je trouve les montres assez quelconques et sans grand intéret. Et pour l'iPhone, j'ai trouvé ce shéma pertinent :


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Le tarif de Apple Watch n'a pas encore été révélé ?


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Le tarif de Apple Watch n'a pas encore été révélé ?



Ne sera disponible qu'en 2015. Donc pas encore de pré commande, donc pas de tarif.


----------



## laurrent-m (10 Septembre 2014)

Si comme d'hab pour Apple, 1$=1 alors ça sera a partir de 350


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

La chose qui m'a assez plus , c'est les possibilités de personnalisation de cette montre


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2014)

laurrent-m a dit:


> Si comme d'hab pour Apple, 1$=1&#8364; alors ça sera a partir de 350&#8364;



Il faudrait peut-être aller à la source... http://store.apple.com/fr/buy-iphone/iphone6





Ca laisse rêveur...



> À propos de l&#8217;iPhone déverrouillé
> L&#8217;iPhone déverrouillé intègre toutes les fonctionnalités de l&#8217;iPhone, mais sans contrat d&#8217;engagement. Vous pouvez l&#8217;activer et l&#8217;utiliser sur le réseau sans fil GSM de votre choix. L&#8217;iPhone 6 ou iPhone 6 Plus déverrouillé ne fonctionne pas avec les opérateurs de réseaux CDMA. Il est possible que l&#8217;iPhone 6 ou iPhone 6 Plus déverrouillé ne prenne pas en charge les réseaux 4G LTE dans tous les pays ; pour plus d&#8217;informations, contactez votre fournisseur de services.
> L&#8217;iPhone déverrouillé est l&#8217;appareil idéal pour ceux qui ne souhaitent pas s&#8217;engager sur plusieurs années ou qui préfèrent utiliser un opérateur local lors de leurs déplacements à l&#8217;étranger. Il n&#8217;est pas livré avec une carte nano-SIM. Vous devez donc en obtenir une auprès d&#8217;un opérateur GSM compatible. Pour commencer à vous en servir, il vous suffit d&#8217;y insérer une carte SIM activée obtenue auprès d&#8217;un opérateur compatible. Allumez ensuite votre iPhone et suivez les instructions de configuration à l&#8217;écran.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Il faudrait peut-être aller à la source... http://store.apple.com/fr/buy-iphone/iphone6



Je pense qu'il parlais du tarif de Apple Watch


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2014)

Ben, y'en a pas, donc on fait avec ça et pis c'est tout.   

Et pis c'est moi qui me suis trompé de section.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

il va falloir attendre 2015 pour la voir en vente , je trouve sa présentation d'hier pas trop logique  si elle ne sort pas maintenant


----------



## Madalvée (10 Septembre 2014)

Ces traqueurs d'activité c'est pour les ronds-de-cuir, pas le droit de porter de bijoux en usine ou en milieu stérile.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Septembre 2014)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ces traqueurs d'activité c'est pour les ronds-de-cuir, pas le droit de porter de bijoux en usine ou en milieu stérile.


Provoc : Ne serait-ce point que les ronds-de-cuir qui se préoccupent de leurs calories dépensées, tout sédentaires qu'ils sont à se faire du gras derrière leurs bureaux ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ces traqueurs d'activité c'est pour les ronds-de-cuir, pas le droit de porter de bijoux en usine ou en milieu stérile.



Acheter une montre pour qu'elle dise que je suis gros 

que nenni


----------



## Paradise (10 Septembre 2014)

L'ergo donne envie...
Le Design a 3 ans... :casse:


----------



## CBi (10 Septembre 2014)

Esthétiquement, on peut voir l'Apple Watch comme une très intéressante et raisonnable alternative à une Ikepod =










Fonctionnellement, je ne suis pas un gros fan de sport et j'ai passé l'âge de partager les battements de mon coeur avec ma dulcinée = attendons de voir ce que les développeurs nous proposent.
(d'ailleurs sur ce point, je n'ai rien vu dans la keynote = si on veut développer une app pour l'Apple Watch, on fait comment ?)


----------



## Paradise (10 Septembre 2014)

CBi a dit:


> Esthétiquement, on peut voir l'Apple Watch comme une très intéressante et raisonnable alternative à une Ikepod =
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LApple Watch a son kit de développement et son App Store dédié


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Septembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas le moindre intérêt pour ce genre de breloque :mouais:

Par contre, je trouve que, esthétiquement parlant, si les objets sont aussi représentatifs que les photos les représentent, les quelques modèles envisagés ont des cibles bien identifiées.

Ensuite, il faudra voir ce que ça fait, et combien ça coûte. Mais le génie d'Apple a toujours été de savoir faire des objets simples d'utilisation (ou à peu près) et de les proposer de manière très attractive, alors que "les autres" s'ingénient à les compliquer et à les "enlaidir".


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2014)

Vous avez quand même l'habitude avec Apple&#8230; non ?

Rev A : design non abouti, perf minimales, autonomie moyenne, rapport prix/perfs bof bof.
Rev B : suppression des gros bugs de la Rev A et améliorations minimales.
Rev C : restyling global abouti et super, perfs enfin correctes voire plus, rapports prix/perfs soutenable.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Septembre 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Vous avez quand même l'habitude avec Apple non ?
> 
> Rev A : design non abouti, perf minimales, autonomie moyenne, rapport prix/perfs bof bof.
> Rev B : suppression des gros bugs de la Rev A et améliorations minimales.
> Rev C : restyling global abouti et super, perfs enfin correctes voire plus, rapports prix/perfs soutenable.


Rev D : on suit la concurrence ?


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2014)

Rev E: les prix (re)deviennent _très_ conséquents.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2014)

Les montres connectées ne m'attirent pas spécialement et la Watch d'Apple ne fait pas exception à la règle.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2014)

Je trouve que la iWatch_sans_i est très très réussie sur le plan de l'esthétique.
Vraiment, je trouve les photos très bluffantes (c'est aussi le boulot des photographes ), elles mettent très bien en valeur cet objet, avec un coté _luxe_ assumé.

Maintenant, quant à comprendre à quoi ça peut bien servir, je passe mon tour. Donc pas d'achat pour moi Je reste fidèle aux belles montres classiques qui ont une durée de vie de plusieurs décennies :love:


----------



## pil38 (10 Septembre 2014)

j'aime beaucoup


----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2014)

...pas étanche...ça part mal...mais en version sport, c'est encore plus grotesque 

Avec une montre, soit tu cherches l'elegance et dans ce cas là, c'est déjà loupé, soit la polyvalence...et lorsqu'on va découvrir l'autonomie...


----------



## Tox (10 Septembre 2014)

Apple s'est montrée trop sûre de son coup... Voilà pour moi l'explication de cette toquante tout sauf déboussolante. 

Apple veut créer une gamme à partir des matériaux employés, ce qui est ridicule dans le petit monde de la montre. Elle fait fi des codes liés à l'horlogerie et place sur un même rang la version Tissot (acier sur synthétique), Longines (acier sur acier) et Omega (or sur ...).

Pour ce qui du savoir-faire, elle oublie tout simplement que la haute horlogerie est composée de corps de métier qui avant même le mouvement (que la toquante pommée ne possède pas) s'occupe du bracelet, du boîtier, du cadran, des aiguilles, etc...

Enfin, l'horlogerie haut de gamme fait son beurre sur la rareté d'un objet (prenons Rolex par exemple qui crée la pénurie sur ses modèles acier). Dans le modèle marketing Apple, M. Tout le monde pourra partir avec le modèle soldé en acier, pendant que M. l'unique se différenciera avec le modèle en or. Cela me semble risible. Mais bon, connaissant Apple, peut-être que cela marchera.

Pour ma part, entre une Seiko automatique (7S26, pour comparer ce qui est comparable) et la toquante pour geek selon Apple, il n'y a pas une seconde à hésiter. Je repars avec la Seiko dont la durée de vie doit être dix fois supérieure et la résistance sans commune mesure.


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2014)

Je n'ai jamais été très fan du 7S26. Pour moi, une SEIKO devient intéressante à partir du 6R15 (par exemple dans SBDC001). 

Je comprends parfaitement ta dernière phrase (je préfère aussi garder une automatique ou une HEQ au poignet). 

Mais tes remarques précédentes me font étrangement penser à ce qui s'est passé avec l'informatisation (plein de métiers avec du savoir-faire et un passé intéressant) en général et l'arrivée d'Internet (ex. : la Presse et ses nombreux et beaux métiers).

Je ne me fais pas trop de souci pour Rolex ou Oméga, encore moins pour les marques encore plus huppées. Mais les autres vont finir par souffrir, que ce soit par Apple ou les autres constructeurs.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

yvos a dit:


> ...pas étanche...ça part mal...mais en version sport, c'est encore plus grotesque
> 
> Avec une montre, soit tu cherches l'elegance et dans ce cas là, c'est déjà loupé, soit la polyvalence...et lorsqu'on va découvrir l'autonomie...



C'est un peu domage  en effet


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Vraiment, je trouve les photos très bluffantes (c'est aussi le boulot des photographes )


Photographe ayant suivi une bonne formation 3D ou graphiste ayant suivi une bonne formation photo ?!


yvos a dit:


> et lorsqu'on va découvrir l'autonomie...


16 heures c'est pas mal !?


Tox a dit:


> Pour ma part, entre une Seiko automatique (7S26, pour comparer ce qui est comparable) et la toquante pour geek selon Apple, il n'y a pas une seconde à hésiter. Je repars avec la Seiko dont la durée de vie doit être dix fois supérieure et la résistance sans commune mesure.


Et surtout parce que la Seiko _Five_ se recharge grâce aux mouvements du poignée !


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2014)

C'est bien ça qui manque à ces montres électroniques. La recharge solaire ou mécanique (genre Kinetic ou Spring Drive (ah !! le Spring Drive...)). La recharge mécanique ayant le désavantage d'augmenter encore l'épaisseur du boîtier.


----------



## MaitreYODA (10 Septembre 2014)

Personnellement, les montres connectés ne me tentent pas. Je trouve que l'iWatch (le cadran en fait) pas très belle. Je dois dire qu'une montre ronde me plairait bien plus. Mais bon, les goûts sont propre à chacun 

J'ai longtemps médité avant la présentation de cette montre pour comprendre à quoi ça pouvait servir et est-ce que cela pourrait marcher.

Je dois saluer l'approche d'apple au niveau du logiciel de l'apple Watch. Vraiment très bien pensé je trouve.

Bref après sa présentation, j'en ai déduis que sa seule chance de réussite c'est que la mode s'empare d'elle! (Ou qu'elle domine la mode 
)
L'autonomie, le design sont évidemment très important, mais ce qui fera démarrer les ventes (ou exploser) c'est la mode. Et l'apple Watch est clairement un objet de mode. C'est la meilleure carte qu'apple pouvait jouer.

Donc peut etre qu'elle se vendra comme des petits pains à sa sortie, peut être bien que non. 

Mais je suis persuadé que si les ados commencent à en porter et que ça devient une mode, là les ventes vont exploser dans un laps de temps assez court 


Mais bon, tout ça n'est que supposition, nous verrons bien ce qu'il en ai. En tous cas, pas pour moi pour l'instant.


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2014)

Je dois être un peu influençable mais, après avoir visionné la présentation de J.Ive, tout soudain, je la trouve encore plus intéressante, cette montre... :rateau:

L'idée de la couronne me paraissait bonne : en action, ça me paraît même excellent.
Apple insiste sur la personnalisation et je dois dire que le _mesh_ me plaît bien. Une fois encore, le souci du détail bien pensé est à saluer : changer un bracelet sur une montre est en général un peu casse-pied (voire plus que ça ; ce qui se change aisément, c'est un NATO par un autre NATO...)
Là, le problème est réglé. Certes, le format du bracelet est propriétaire mais ça arrive aussi ailleurs (par exemple Swatch...).
On sent qu'il y a eu de la réflexion.

Cet après-midi je voyais une pub pour une montre LG. Ce n'est pas dans la même catégorie.

Pour garder la tête froide, je dois me penser à deux choses : autonomie, étanchéité.


----------



## laurrent-m (11 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> il va falloir attendre 2015 pour la voir en vente , je trouve sa présentation d'hier pas trop logique  si elle ne sort pas maintenant



Ils font du teasing, uniquement pcq les autres marques en sortent eux, même s'ils avaient pas l'intention d'en faire ils se sont contraints tout seuls. en espérant que les gens vont attendre l'iWatch au lieu d'acheter chez la concurrence..

En suivant la concurrence avec des écrans qui n'ont rien a envier à nos TV et une déclinaison de modèles grotesque.

Je ne comprends vraiment pas cet engouement pour les iWatch, je trouve que ça n'apporte pas grand chose, ok on peut personnaliser le cadran, c'est le seul truc bien.

Mais toutes les fonction de tracking notamment sportif je n'y crois vraiment pas.
En tant que coureur je n'achèterai pas ça, surtout si tu dois rester a porté du iPhone, ma montre Garmin a couté 300 et est bien plus innovante


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2014)

Moi j'hésite entre inutile, ridicule, à chier, un mélange des trois je pense :rateau:


----------



## Tox (11 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais été très fan du 7S26. Pour moi, une SEIKO devient intéressante à partir du 6R15 (par exemple dans SBDC001).



Si ce n'est que je ne vois pas encore de 6R15 dans la gamme de la Pomme. Bien trop évolué 



bompi a dit:


> Je comprends parfaitement ta dernière phrase (je préfère aussi garder une automatique ou une HEQ au poignet).
> 
> Mais tes remarques précédentes me font étrangement penser à ce qui s'est passé avec l'informatisation (plein de métiers avec du savoir-faire et un passé intéressant) en général et l'arrivée d'Internet (ex. : la Presse et ses nombreux et beaux métiers).



Mais on peut aussi penser à Seiko et sa révolution quartz. Les écrans à cristaux liquides ont séduit un temps... On a même parlé de la fin de la montre traditionnelle... Non, je crois qu'un bidule à pile restera toujours un bidule à pile dans la perception occidentale du garde-temps. Mais cela peut être différent sur d'autres continents.



bompi a dit:


> Je ne me fais pas trop de souci pour Rolex ou Oméga, encore moins pour les marques encore plus huppées. Mais les autres vont finir par souffrir, que ce soit par Apple ou les autres constructeurs.



Les premières analyses helvétiques parlent d'une concurrence envisageable pour les horlogers qui vendent sous la barre des 850.- . Mais même dans ses eaux, on trouve de très belles montres automatique, titane, etc. dans les collections des horlogers suisses.


----------



## Mopiu (11 Septembre 2014)

A lire absolument... Cette "iHorreur" fait froid dans le dos...
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/30...ur-divulguer-le-comportement-des-assures.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2014)

Je trouve l'idée intéressante. Je la trouve actuellement bien grosse, mais d'après certains journalistes, en vrai, elle est moins épaisse... Donc à voir.
Puis j'imagine que dans une ou deux versions, ça vaudra vraiment le coup.
L'iPhone valait le coup à sa version 3, l'iPad 2 valait le coup grâce aux grosses améliorations, donc l'Apple Watch sera pareille. Attendons quelques versions avant de critiquer ou au contraire d'adorer.


----------



## kakao (11 Septembre 2014)

Autant le MacBook Air et l'iPhone étaient imparfaits et chers à leur sortie, autant ils ont créé la surprise et constituaient une rupture. 

Là l'iWatch est tout simplement banale et pire je la trouve moche pour 1 produit Apple


----------



## Gwen (11 Septembre 2014)

Je suis également déçu par cette AppleWatch. Déjà, je m'attendais à une montre futuriste à la Capitaine Flam et non une copie de montre traditionnel avec de l'or. Je l'imaginais belle comme un iPod blanc, mais ce ne sont plus les couleurs d'Apple. 

La, je vois une montre, lourde, encombrante, avec des bracelets interchangeables et pas vraiment très beaux (mais ça peut changer et d'autres fabricants peuvent en proposer sûrement). 

J'attendais que cette montre soit un vrais tracker d'activité. J'ai un bracelet Jawbone et j'en suis ravis. J'ai besoin d'avoir quelque chose qui m'aide au niveau santé. Mais la, rien de  bien innovant. Elle fait exactement la même chose que ses conçurent, voir moins. Pour vraiment utiliser la montre il faut posséder un iPhone et pire, l'avoir en permanence dans sa poche. 

Ce qui est catastrophique, c'est qu'apparemment elle n'est pas étanche, ce qui est aujourd'hui une hérésie dans le monde de la high Tech, mais surtout inconcevable pour une montre. Mes premières tocantes, je les ai toutes tuées en oubliant de les enlever en prenant ma douche, ou en allant à la piscine ou à la plage. La, vu le prix du gadget, ça me ferait mal au cur de faire une telle erreurs. 

Ce que je remarque surtout c'est l'interface et la partie fun de cette montre. Elle se positionne clairement pour un marché asiatique avec tout cette interaction à base de mascottes en 3D et autre petit gadget amusant. Les chinois sont friands de ces petite chose que l'on destine plutôt aux enfants chez nous. Elle perd ainsi à mes yeux toute crédibilité et risque de faire chère pour un jouet. 

Ensuite, le design, je ne suis pas fan, mais il fallait mettre toute cette technologie dans un boîtier. Certains conçurent ont déplacé les élément de part et d'autre de la montre afin de déborder sur le bracelet. Apple a voulu tout rassembler dans un seul endroit un peu mastoque. Ça manque de finesse et de classe. On est loin du design qui ont fait la réputation de la pomme ces dernières années. Et cette couronne, que ça fait ringard. Apple est champion des surface tactiles pourquoi ne pas avoir placer une telle surface sur le côté. Avec un glissement de doigt l'utilisateur aurait pu faire la même chose qu'avec ce furoncle qui dépasse du boîtier. 

À trop vouloir singer les montre traditionnel, que ce soit au niveau design ou sur le côté bling bling, Apple s'est un peu perdu et surtout n'apporte rien d'innovant pour le moment. Bref, je n'as de sous à mettre la dedans et du coup, je ne suis pas tenté, ce qui est une bonne chose.


----------



## momo-fr (11 Septembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Ce qui est catastrophique, c'est qu'apparemment elle n'est pas étanche


D'après plusieurs sources cette montre est effectivement résistante aux éclaboussures mais pas du tout étanche, attention à la piscine, la vaisselle, la plongée&#8230; bref encore un truc à corriger sur la RevB.  

Sinon pour le look&#8230; comment dire&#8230;









Je ne suis pas convaincu du tout, limite très déçu d'un design pareil, on dirait qu'ils ont basé leur com sur les bracelets.


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas bien vu le fonctionnement technique de la couronne mais je pense qu'il empêche(ra) une meilleure étanchéité.
Vu que c'est de l'électronique, à l'intérieur, il ne faut pas qu'une  fausse manipulation de l'utilisateur la bousille carrément [sur une  mécanique, on peut réparer la montre]. ET je doute qu'Apple prenne ce risque.


----------



## Gwen (11 Septembre 2014)

Il y a une société qui vend des IPod Shuffle complètement étanches sur Amazon. Je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple n'y arriverait pas. Et puis, s'ils n'avaient pas  mis de pièces mécanique mais une réglette tactile sur le côté comme je l'ai suggéré, ça aurait été plus simple pour la rendre étanche.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

J'accroche pas vraiment , déjà la taille , trop gros a mon gout et l'utilité , la je vois pas trop :rose:


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Septembre 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Vous avez quand même l'habitude avec Apple non ?
> 
> Rev A : design non abouti, perf minimales, autonomie moyenne, rapport prix/perfs bof bof.
> Rev B : suppression des gros bugs de la Rev A et améliorations minimales.
> Rev C : restyling global abouti et super, perfs enfin correctes voire plus, rapports prix/perfs soutenable.



Donc, pas dépenses inutiles avant 2018, au mieux


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi j'hésite entre inutile, ridicule, à chier, un mélange des trois je pense :rateau:




C'est inudicuchier, tout simplement


----------



## Mopiu (11 Septembre 2014)

Sous couvert de "mesurer notre santé pour nous maintenir en forme" , Apple envisage de se rapprocher de compagnies d'assurances, qui seraient prêtent à payer cher de telles informations...
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/30...ur-divulguer-le-comportement-des-assures.html

On vit une époque formidable, sacré libéralisme, toujours le mot pour nous surprendre.


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2014)

Quel est le rapport entre l'information (le lien possible et à surveiller entre Apple et les assureurs) et la conclusion sur le libéralisme ?


----------



## kitetrip (11 Septembre 2014)

Avec mon smartphone, mon pauvre iPod nano allait finir dans un tiroir.
Solution: cela fait trois ans que j'ai mon iPod en montre :





Et ben depuis 3 ans, à part pour lire l'heure, je n'ai a trouvé aucune autre utilité. Pourtant j'ai *podomètre avec Nike+*... mais faisant du jogging, je ne l'ai utilisé que deux fois.

Autant les sorties de l'iPod ou de l'iPhone ont boulversé nos vies numériques, autant j'ai de sérieux doutes pour cette Apple Watch.
Elle risque d'être un nouveau bide d'Apple, le dernier remontant en 2001 avec le méconnu Apple Cube


----------



## Mopiu (11 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Quel est le rapport entre l'information (le lien possible et à surveiller entre Apple et les assureurs) et la conclusion sur le libéralisme ?



Euh, au hasard sa proximité avec une société totalitariste de surveillance généralisée (Orwell), la loi du marché, le règne de l'argent, des banques et des assurances, la conversion de tout (y compris l'humain) en valeur d'échange et donc en marchandise ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2014)

kitetrip a dit:


> Avec mon smartphone, mon pauvre iPod nano allait finir dans un tiroir.
> Solution: cela fait trois ans que j'ai mon iPod en montre :
> 
> 
> ...




Seul l'avenir nous le dira !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

D'après ce que je peux lire , les montres connectées des différents fabricants ne font pas le boum des ventes .Je ne vois pas comment Apple peux faire mieux !!


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2014)

Mopiu a dit:


> Euh, au hasard sa proximité avec une société totalitariste de surveillance généralisée (Orwell), la loi du marché, le règne de l'argent, des banques et des assurances, la conversion de tout (y compris l'humain) en valeur d'échange et donc en marchandise ?


Je n'aurais pas donné cette définition-là du libéralisme, en fait, mais qu'importe.  On va pas en débattre dans ce fil.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Septembre 2014)

Si l'on en croit les images produites par Apple, toutes ces montres ont une particularité remarquable : elles "donnent" l'heure. Certaines ont même des aiguilles !

Un prodige, vous-dis-je ! Un prodige :love:


----------



## Mopiu (11 Septembre 2014)

Que cette montre va servir au flicage généralisé et qu'apple risque de divulguer nos informations de santé à des compagnies d'assurances ? Si, il me semble que c'est une info plutôt majeure ! 

Je redonne le lien de l'article même si tout le monde à l'air de s'en foutre:

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/30...ur-divulguer-le-comportement-des-assures.html

Et pour le libéralisme, je t'invite a lire jean-Claude Michea


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Si l'on en croit les images produites par Apple, toutes ces montres ont une particularité remarquable : elles "donnent" l'heure. Certaines ont même des aiguilles !
> 
> Un prodige, vous-dis-je ! Un prodige :love:



Un véritable exploit


----------



## ergu (11 Septembre 2014)

On avait déjà les drogués du smartphone incapable de tenir plus de trente secondes sans regarder l'écran de leur bidule, des fois que.

On va maintenant se taper les drogués de la montre - et comme c'est plus facile que le smartphone, les salles de cinés ou de réunion vont se transformer en champs scintillants d'étoiles...

Vérole !

Pas d'Apple Watch pour moi.
(rien que le nom...)
Déjà, je n'ai pas d'iPhone, qu'est-ce que je ferais de ce bidule de gougnafier ?


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2014)

Elle donne l'heure, certes, et a un mouvement fluide, rarement obtenu sur les montres plus classiques (certaines OMEGA des années 70 avaient une trotteuse assez fluide, au détriment de leur batterie (déjà) ; plus récemment, le Spring Drive de SEIKO a apporté ce mouvement parfaitement régulier qui a quasiment des vertus hypnotiques).
Le cadran me semble d'ailleurs un hommage à l'une de ces montres ou au moins à cette époque (petites aiguilles bâtons).


----------



## El lobo (11 Septembre 2014)

Hola,

merci bcp Jura39200 c'est chouette les tofs. Mais bof comme montre, sans entrer dans les détails, elle sont grande, pas super belle, je ne sais pas combien de temps durera le verre du cadran, mais il a l'air très accessible aux rayures, chocs, griffures, etc ...

De tout façon, je ne porte pas de montre, lol .... alors de là a me mettre un smartphone au poignet, pffff ... si Apple ce lance dans les montres, il va suivre Swatch, et bientôt des voitures Apple ? Ou pourquoi pas une machine a laver, voir une cafetière .... ils ne savent plus quoi faire pour gagner de l'argent, ces gens ... Ferait mieux d'investir dans la Taxe Carbone, et préserver l'environnement !!!

Bueno, ça reste des montres, comme il y en a des millions sur terre ....

Cordialement.
El llobo


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Septembre 2014)

Au début, j'ai été déçu. 
Mais j'ai pris le temps de bien voir, lire le site; regarder les videos...
Je précise que j'utilise des jolies montres (Tissot et Seiko) automatiques ou kinetic, mais pas de l'"horlogerie de luxe" qui vous vend à plusieurs milliers d'euros une "image" obtenue par des liasses de pages de pub et des millions refilés à des "people". Mais on peut aimer.

Pour moi, le tarif "limite" d'une montre est 1000 euro environ (je rêve d'une Seiko premier kinetic phase de lune....)

Pour l'aspect "connecté", rien de bouleversant chez Apple.
Par contre, là où ils ont fait fort (et ils le savent, vu l'accent qu'il y mettent sur leur site),c'est pour les bracelets: ils sont magnifiques et innovants.

Je me dit que, finalement, ne serais-ce que pour avoir non pas une, mais des centaines de "cadrans" potentiels (et encore plus délirants que chez Tokyoflash) pour afficher l'heure et des infos comme la date, mais aussi les phases lunaires, les marées, les éphémérides... Les développeurs ont du (blanc)pain sur la planche!
En plus, je n'ai pas d'iphone (trop cher pour mon utilisation)

Alors même le premier modèle à 350 &#8364; (ne revons pas) ne serait, finalement, pas si mal... A voir avec une autonomie réelle d'une douzaine d'heures en conditions réelles d'utilisation (le nuit, pas de montre pour moi).


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

El lobo a dit:


> Hola,
> 
> merci bcp Jura39200 c'est chouette les tofs. Mais bof comme montre, sans entrer dans les détails, elle sont grande, pas super belle, je ne sais pas combien de temps durera le verre du cadran, mais il a l'air très accessible aux rayures, chocs, griffures, etc ...
> 
> ...



De rien El llobo


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Septembre 2014)

«*Donne-moi ton fric, je te donnerais lheure si tu as un iPhone.*»


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> «*Donne-moi ton fric, je te donnerais l&#8217;heure&#8230; si tu as un iPhone.*»



en 2015


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2014)

J'ai bien fait de pas attendre la sortie de l'Apple Watch pour me commander ça






:love:


----------



## DrFatalis (12 Septembre 2014)

Je suis en train de me poser une petite question...
Le tarif annoncé par apple concerne bien l'applewatch.

Rien n'est dit sur le bracelet... 
Je verrais fort bien, vu l'avarice proverbiale de la pomme, la watch à 350 et un joli bracelet à 50 minimum, voire 100 euros de plus...


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai bien fait de pas attendre la sortie de l'Apple Watch pour me commander ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En noir sidéral avec ça !


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Septembre 2014)

Je lis dans els réactions et les forums, que "les suisses doivent bien rigoler, ils n'ont rien à craindre de l'applewatch, c'est pas la même chose" etc.

Certains appuient leurs démonstration d'une "même lorsque els montre à quartz sont apparues, cela ne leur a rien fait".

Ben voyons.
En 1970, il y avait 1618 entreprises d'horlogerie Suisse. (et 90000 emplois)
En 1980, il en restait...  861 ! (et 40000 emplois, comme aujourd'hui.... on est me^medecendu à 30000... 66% de pertes, une paille!)
Ces pertes sont essentiellement dues à la fermeture de petits producteurs de bas de gamme.

L'industrie horlogère Suisse s'est faite rabotée la tronche, seul le milieu et le haut (très haut) de gamme subsistant.

Aujourd'hui, l'applewatch et ses futures déclinaisons pourrait faire mal au milieu de gamme. Ce que j'appellerai les montres "de couturier à la mode".


----------



## Locke (13 Septembre 2014)

J'ai ça depuis 4 ans et je ne suis pas près de m'en séparer pour une Apple Watch...





...car ça c'est de la haute précision et au moins ça a de la gueule.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai ça depuis 4 ans et je ne suis pas près de m'en séparer pour une Apple Watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curieusement, je préfère le design de l'Apple Watch... ;-) ou encore celle de jpmiss.


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai ça depuis 4 ans et je ne suis pas près de m'en séparer pour une Apple Watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est sympa mais quelle est sa précision ? Je mets de côté les montres qui se synchronisent (Casio (G-Shock), Citizen ou SEIKO pour la plupart) avec les horloges atomiques (6 dans le monde) ou ont un module GPS (SEIKO Astron) et ne considère que les "à quartz".
On considère que le moyen/haut de gamme est à environ +/- 10s par an et le top (_HEQ_ ou _High-End Quartz_) est à +/- 5s par an (Grand SEIKO, Citizen Chronomaster par exemple ou OMEGA, Breitling et Rolex (jadis)).
Une Grand SEIKO est facilement à +/- 1s par an (c'était le cas de celle que j'ai eu).
En général les HEQ adoptent la thermo-compensation ou (naguère) deux oscillateurs.

Comment se situe la T-Touch ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai ça depuis 4 ans et je ne suis pas près de m'en séparer pour une Apple Watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis attiré par la série Touch de Tissot, pour l'allure, les fonctions tactiles et aussi parce qu'on sort du style chronographe (dont après plusieurs années de pratique je commence à me lasser). Mais pour l'instant ça ne rentre pas dans mon budget. Donc je garde ma Festina (payée 94&#8364; à l'époque).


----------



## Tox (13 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai ça depuis 4 ans et je ne suis pas près de m'en séparer pour une Apple Watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce que je préfère avec la T-Touch, c'est le boîtier en titane. Tant la toute première révision que les modèles plus récents offrent ainsi un confort inconnu des boîtiers dans un autre métal. Ma pauvre Zénith acier sur acier, dont le bracelet est vraiment magnifique de souplesse, ne peut concurrencer le confort du titane.

A noter les fonctions sympas, mais inutilisables sous l'eau. Et dans le même ordre d'idées, ce sont des montres étanches à 100M, soit un peu léger pour une utilisation sportive aquatique. Je n'oserais plus en mettre une pour du wake board par exemple.


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2014)

Alors que moi, je remonte ma montre tout les matins  Et c'est une française 

Sinon, pas d'&#63743; Watch pour moi. Pas utile, pas belle et trop dépendante.


----------



## FDM77 (14 Septembre 2014)

Des regrets :

- Autonomie inconnue, même si on se doute que pour le moment elle est catastrophique 
- Pas de GPS, je suis sur le cul qu'apple ne l'ai pas intégré imaginant qu'il est plus simple d'utiliser le GPS de l'iPhone avec la montre, y'a pas mal de sportifs qui ne supportent pas de courir avec l'iphone et cela aurait été tellement plus simple...

Bref je suis dessus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2014)

FDM77 a dit:


> Des regrets :
> 
> - Autonomie inconnue, même si on se doute que pour le moment elle est catastrophique
> - Pas de GPS, je suis sur le cul qu'apple ne l'ai pas intégré imaginant qu'il est plus simple d'utiliser le GPS de l'iPhone avec la montre, y'a pas mal de sportifs qui ne supportent pas de courir avec l'iphone et cela aurait été tellement plus simple...
> ...



Pour l'autonomie je suis d'accord, même si j'espère qu'ils arriveront à améliorer ce point d'ici la sortie... (Ou la présentation officielle, car j'imagine qu'il y en aura une plus complète, axée spécialement sur la montre).

Pour le GPS, j'imagine que c'est aussi une question de composant... Vu déjà l'épaisseur de la montre, ajouter en plus un GPS sur tout ça, aurait rendu la montre "non-portable" à mon avis. Mais je ne doute pas que d'ici quelques années, ils auront trouvé un moyen de l'intégrer !


----------



## Average Joe (15 Septembre 2014)

@mopiu
Apple dans cet article ( source ?) approcherait ( le conditionnel s'impose) des ASSURANCES PRIVÉES, pas des mutuelles. Faut pas confondre les systèmes américains et européens d'assurance, cela n'a rien à voir. En France les mutuelles (c'est-à-dire les organismes privés non lucratifs obéissant au Code de la Mutualité) détiennent 70 % du marché des complémentaires. Ce n'est de toute évidence pas elles que la Pomme approcherait mais bien plutôt les assurances privées US gavées de bénéfices qui n'ont pas de concurrents non lucratifs vers qui la clientèle s'orienterait tout naturellement. En plus ce n'est pas tout le monde qui dispose d'un smart phone ou d'une montre connectée avec logiciel dédié. Donc il faut modérer ta parano sur le sujet.


----------



## kitetrip (15 Septembre 2014)

En tout cas Apple n'a pas beaucoup innové sur le design : http://www.cultofmac.com/295250/spo...look-just-like-marc-newsons-old-ones/#slide-1

Mais par le passé non plus : http://www.presse-citron.net/les-produits-braun-qui-ont-inspire-apple/


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2014)

C'est un peu du réchauffé pour le second lien.

Pour le premier, c'est plutôt (en-dessous du) médiocre, comme comparatif.
Dans la dernière image, il me semble que l'on compare un bracelet en quelque chose de synthétique (élastomère, polyuréthane ?) et un bracelet en cuir avec des aimants en guise de fermeture.
Dans la première image, on voit une sympathique Ikepod sur un bracelet milanais (_mesh_) : ce n'est guère probant. Soit tu t'attaches au général (montre tonneau sur milanais) et il n'y a rien à dire soit tu t'attaches au spécifique (l'attache du bracelet dans chaque cas) et là, il y a une vraie différence esthétique et technique.


----------



## kitetrip (15 Septembre 2014)

En tout cas ça confirme ce que je pense pour l'Apple Watch. Toutes les marques de luxe (et comme par hasard Burberry) vont se ruer pour proposer un bracelet hors de prix pour cette montre. C'est ça qui va démarquer la Watch de la concurrence : sa personnalisation et son statut haut de gamme.
A côté, la concurrence est à la rue. Exemple avec Samsung ou LG : qui voudra porter une montre à plusieurs centaines d'euros, fabriqué par un constructeur qui vend également des micro-ondes  ? Personne ou alors pas grand monde...

A part ça, je ne comprends pas l'utilisé d'une montre "connectée". Avec mon iPod Nano 6G au poignet depuis 3 ans, je n'ai jamais utilisé plus de deux fois le podomètre Nike+. Limite ce qui manquait, ça serait un Spotify et pouvoir émettre en bluetooth...

L'autre défaut de l'Apple Watch est qu'elle est trop dépendante de l'iPhone. Et quand on est Apple fan mais réfractaire à l'iPhone...


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2014)

Je suis assez de tes avis.

Je ne porte pas beaucoup d'intérêt à une montre connectée mais je la prendrais volontiers. L'ennui est qu'elle me forcerait à acheter un iPhone récent, donc trop cher à mes yeux.
Elle serait indépendante, ou fonctionnerait avec mon iPod Touch, l, je ne discuterais même pas.

Le monsieur de Hodinkee a aussi bien vu un point qui a son importance : la qualité de la finition, et le soin apporté à certains détails, pour le prix annoncé. Par exemple, je suis sensible à cette méthode de changement de bracelet, qui permet non seulement de le faire aisément sans abîmer la montre mais aussi de changer l'apparence de sa boîte. On peut craindre que les bracelets soient hors de prix, malheureusement.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je viens de lire ce fil et je reste dubitatif !
Pas mal d'entre vous sont négatifs (et ça me semble être la majorité).
Certains sont plus acceptant (ou le sont devenu)
Mais, à mon avis, je pense fortement (et je l'ai lu sur un ou deux des posts) que cette montre est un objet de mode et qu'en ce sens (mais pas seulement) elle va avoir un énorme succès !
Elle parait en effet relativement belle, très bien finie, destinée aux hommes et aux femmes (deux dimensions) et la déclinaison avec plusieurs bracelets (interchangeables) est assez bien pensée; tous les bracelets ne sont pas aussi moche que j'ai pu le lire et les bracelets type milanaise, en acier ou en cuir sont assez beaux et paraissent de bonne facture.
Malgré certains reproches elle est pertinente et donne accès en complément ou bien peut prendre la main sur des applis couramment utilisées (sans oublier qu'elle est ouverte à tout un champ d'applications à venir)
Cependant certains aspects me déçoivent: 
 - Je l'aurais préféré ronde (mais à condition que cette rondeur eut été pertinente dans les applications et non pas pour donner l'heure - cf Moto 360 qui est ronde mais décevante !)
 - Je suis aussi déçu par la rapacité d'Apple qui décline trop peu de capteurs alors qu'ils les ont sous le coude; se réservant ainsi pour les futurs modèles.
Voilà pour une première critique mais soyez bien certains : Cette montre et les suivantes vont faire un tabac !


----------



## momo-fr (16 Septembre 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Voilà pour une première critique mais soyez bien certains : Cette montre et les suivantes vont faire un tabac !



Sans capteur de taux de nicotine dans le sang je ne vois pas comment  :rateau:


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Sans capteur de taux de nicotine dans le sang je ne vois pas comment  :rateau:


Je doute que fumer soit très bien vu, chez Apple : je me trompe peut-être mais c'est le genre de société plutôt bien-pensante qui ne doit pas trop aimer l'herbe à Nicot. L'herbe (tout court) peut-être davantage... 

Une remarque en passant : quand on est VP-quelque chose chez Apple, je pense qu'on doit être obligé de porter une Apple Watch. Ce doit être frustrant de remiser sa Sea Dweller (ou sa Royal Oak ou sa Grand SEIKO ou...) pour porter un bidule, plutôt joli mais pas vraiment une pièce d'horlogerie.

[un peu comme Dabiel Craig, grand amateur de Rolex (dont des vraiment cools) s'affiche avec des OMEGA dès qu'il est en promo James Bond...]

Cela étant, je crois que leur place mérite bien ce petit sacrifice.


----------



## Gwen (16 Septembre 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je viens de lire ce fil et je reste dubitatif !
> Pas mal d'entre vous sont négatifs (et ça me semble être la majorité).



Le souci, c'est que dans ton message je perçois aussi pas mal de points négatifs.

Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de critiques sur les bracelets, ils sont multiples et adaptés à la plupart des goûts.

Là où ça blesse, c'est sur l'épaisseur qui est énorme pour une montre (ça ne passe pas sous une manche de chemise). La résistance à l'eau, on ne peut pas nager avec. Le manque de GPS et le besoin d'avoir un iPhone sur soi pour vraiment l'utiliser ont son plein potentiel.

Le reste, n'est que question de goût.


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2014)

OK pour l'étanchéité.

Mais, encore une fois, j'ai l'impression que, concernant l'épaisseur des deux montres, on dit un peu n'importe quoi.

Si j'en crois cette page, l'épaisseur de la montre est de 12.6 mm (ailleurs, je lis un peu moins mais dans le même ordre de grandeur).
C'est évidemment assez épais et je comprends parfaitement qu'on trouve ça trop.

Mais, _a contrario_, on ne doit pas non plus faire croire que cette montre serait une baleine échouée dans un bassin de sardines. Pour qui suit un peu l'évolution des montres actuelles, cette épaisseur n'a rien de rédhibitoire. La plupart des plongeuses ont une épaisseur à peu près équivalente (plutôt plus importante), par exemple.

Ici, on a un tableau donnant les dimensions des Rolex : même une Datejust fait 11.7 mm, la Submariner étant au moins à 12.3 mm
Et si on regarde les SEIKO, la (fort belle) Grand SEIKO automatique SBGH005 a une épaisseur de 13 mm, alors que c'est une montre "habillée", et les plongeuses sont en général au-delà de 14 mm (SBGA031 : 14.2 mm, SBDB001 : 17 mm, la géniale SBDX001 : 14.6 mm).
On a parlé de la T-Touch : la Classic a une épaisseur de 12.15 mm, la Sea-Touch :15.8 mm, l'Expert : 14.6 mm.

Si on s'intéresse à OMEGA, on trouvera je pense sensiblement la même chose.

Quand je vois le nombre de personnes en costume ayant une T-Touch ou une Sub à leur poignet, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils souffrent particulièrement de l'épaisseur de leur montre.

PS : par souci d'honnêteté, je précise que j'ai _toujours_ mes manches de chemise relevées donc la manche de chemise ne me gêne pas.  Mais mes trois principales montres font toutes plus de 12.6 mm et franchement ce ne sont pas des monstres.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Septembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Le souci, c'est que dans ton message je perçois aussi pas mal de points négatifs.
> 
> .....



Mon point négatif le plus exacerbé concerne la méthode utilisée depuis fort longtemps par Apple (et bien d'autres) à nous proposer des produits incomplets en regard des possibilités techniques déjà au point mais qui seront déclinées sur de futurs modèles.
Cette pratique commerciale me prédispose systématiquement à ne pas me précipiter sur le premier modèle mais à attendre le modèle N+1 ou N+2. (mais il faut savoir attendre !)
Cette pratique est d'autant plus utilisée que le modèle (ou le marché) est nouveau ou très récent. 
En contre partie l'iphone 6 et 6+ me semblent les plus aboutis depuis le premier iphone en ce sens qu'ils font le plein des possibilités technologiques actuelles d'Apple et de la concurrence mature des autres intervenants.
Les montres connectées des autres fabricants sont loin d'être abouties; pour le coup Apple n'en fait pas trop, juste ce qu'il faut en orientant vers l'effet mode et gamme: C'est bien joué mais ça ne me satisfait pas et donc: j'attendrai.
Cependant, je suis prêt à parier que cette montre, en l'état, va connaître un gros succès.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

L'idéal serait une montre avec carte sim intégrée , pour éviter de ce promener avec les iPhone en plus et l'acheteur qui ne veux pas d'iPhone , pourrait être tenté par Apple Watch


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Mon point négatif le plus exacerbé concerne la méthode utilisée depuis fort longtemps par Apple (et bien d'autres) à nous proposer des produits incomplets en regard des possibilités techniques déjà au point mais qui seront déclinées sur de futurs modèles.
> Cette pratique commerciale me prédispose systématiquement à ne pas me précipiter sur le premier modèle mais à attendre le modèle N+1 ou N+2. (mais il faut savoir attendre !)
> Cette pratique est d'autant plus utilisée que le modèle (ou le marché) est nouveau ou très récent.
> En contre partie l'iphone 6 et 6+ me semblent les plus aboutis depuis le premier iphone en ce sens qu'ils font le plein des possibilités technologiques actuelles d'Apple et de la concurrence mature des autres intervenants.
> ...


Tout ceci me fait un peu penser au sujet lancinant de l'obsolescence programmée. Je n'écarte pas d'emblée les intentions machiavéliques que tu prêtes à Apple, qu'on imagine fort bien (trop bien, peut-être).

Toutefois, vue la durée du développement d'un tel produit, j'inclinerais volontiers pour d'autres arguments _aussi_ :
- il n'est pas toujours conseillé de remettre en cause certains composants en cours de route ; un choix doit être réalisé à un moment donné.
- prendre les dernières nouveautés neuves, c'est aussi s'exposer à d'éventuels problèmes, en général plus nombreux et non encore référencés pour les composants fraîchements proposés
- choisir un autre composant peut impliquer le (re)développement d'interfaces matérielles comme logicielles et entraîner de nouveaux délais
etc.

Rien qu'en considérant le simple aspect logiciel on sait qu'il faut toujours, à un moment, arrêter quelle sera la version 1.0 et s'y tenir, pour incomplète qu'elle soit.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2014)

Je plussoie l'analyse de Bompi  

Mais est-il si utile de faire couler tant d'encre à propos d'un produit que personne n'a eu en main, dont on n'a eu que quelques (belles) images, quelques détails "mécaniques" apparents ou soulignés. Que seront ces "belles" montres dans un an, lors de la commercialisation ? Se préoccupera-t-on alors de ce qu'elles offrent comme fonction ?

Apple pouvait encore attendre un an avant de communiquer. Ne serait-ce que pour cacher ses intentions véritables. Mais en dévoilant son projet de commercialisation elle a déclenché un "buzz" à l'échelle mondiale, qui ne lui coûte rien, ou si peu que ça ne compte pas beaucoup. Les mauvaises critiques qui ont fusé de toutes part n'ont même pas porté sur l'objet, mais sur "l'écosystème". Et maintenant, tout le monde en parle, tout le monde s'interroge sur son prix, l'envie de la posséder monte, les performances attendues (oui mais lesquelles ?) vont peu à peu projeter au rang des oubliées les "précurseurs".

Personnellement, je le répète, je n'ai pas le moindre intérêt pour ce nouvel iBidule, car je n'en ai pas l'utilité. Tout comme je n'ai pas d'iPhone, ni de smartphone, car je n'en ai pas l'utilité. Pour connaître l'heure, ma belle et vieille montre "Seiko à quartz" me suffit. Elle est d'une redoutable précision. Sa pile dure cinq ans !

Mais je peux comprendre que les addictions aux nouveautés technologiques existent et font des "ravages".
Après avoir vu les gens passer leur temps à taper des SMS sur leur smartphone, on les verra bientôt scruter le cadran de leur montrer Apple Watch, nouveau et indispensable marqueur social. À moins qu'ils ne portent leur bijou à l'oreille pour tenter d'entendre le "tic-tac" qu'Apple n'aura peut-être pas oublié de mettre en place


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2014)

[[
Cela dit, pour ringardes qu'elles paraissent, les montres classiques d'aujourd'hui, mécaniques ou à quartz, sont des concentrés de recherche (notamment dans les matériaux, par exemple dans les alliages servant aux ressorts des montres), de technologie (par exemple le Spring Drive ou les calibres à quartz de certaines Grand SEIKO ou des CITIZEN haut de gamme) ou encore des merveilles d'ingéniosité mécanique et industrielle.
J'ai toujours des frissons d'admiration quand je vois (par exemple sur Youtube) un mouvement être monté et que, à la fin, une petite impulsion anime tout d'un coup la mécanique. Une petite illustration ici.
]]


----------



## OlivierMarly (17 Septembre 2014)

Average Joe a dit:


> @mopiu
> Apple dans cet article ( source ?) approcherait ( le conditionnel s'impose) des ASSURANCES PRIVÉES, pas des mutuelles. Faut pas confondre les systèmes américains et européens d'assurance, cela n'a rien à voir. En France les mutuelles (c'est-à-dire les organismes privés non lucratifs obéissant au Code de la Mutualité) détiennent 70 % du marché des complémentaires. Ce n'est de toute évidence pas elles que la Pomme approcherait mais bien plutôt les assurances privées US gavées de bénéfices qui n'ont pas de concurrents non lucratifs vers qui la clientèle s'orienterait tout naturellement. En plus ce n'est pas tout le monde qui dispose d'un smart phone ou d'une montre connectée avec logiciel dédié. Donc il faut modérer ta parano sur le sujet.




Les mutuelles font des bénéfices. Elles ne le reversent pas de par leur status mais elles en font et pas qu'un peu. Maif et Macif sont très très rentables.

Pour la montre Apple, je crois que nous sommes nombreux à faire l'erreur de vouloir la comparer avec ce qu'elle ne veut pas être: une pièce d'horlogerie.
Remarquez que la même erreur est faite sur les PC quand on compare les produits Apple avec les entrées de gammes d'autres fabricants.

Le marché des montres se compose de plusieurs catégories:
Entrée de gamme: < 100, faible marge mais volume conséquent (montres chinoises, swatch...)
entrée de gamme haute: de 100 à 150, marge et volume (swatch, festina...)
Milieu de gamme: de 150 à 250, marge correcte et volume ( festina, seiko...)
milieu de gamme haut: de 250 à 500 marge intéressante et volume moyen (seiko, guess...)
haut de gamme: de 500à 1000, forte marge et volume très moyen (seiko, guess, ...)
Très haut de gamme: au delà de 1000, très forte marge et faible volume. (les marques)
NB: on retrouve cette segmentation dans à peu près tous les marchés. Des voitures aux PC en passant par la nourriture.

Apple positionne sa montre sur les marchés milieux de gammes à marge moyenne et volume conséquent. Le but n'est pas de remplacer Tag, Rolex et autres mais de créer un mouvement. Tag vient d'annoncer une montre connectée, les autres suivront. Je ne pense pas qu'ils ont la prétention de prendre des parts de marchés aux grandes marques mais de se positionner sur le grand public face aux cadors du secteur type Festina qui fabriquent en Asie. Festina a des jolis montres mais il suffit de les prendre en main pour constater l'écart avec des marques comme seiko ou autres. (Festina assemble en Europe certains boitiers mais les composants et sous-ensemble viennent d'Asie).

Elle me semble un peu chère mais d'un autre coté, ils ouvrent une voie et les prix vont être tirés vers le bas. Apple ajoutera alors des fonctionnalités ou de la valeur (matière, appris...) Je mets de coté les montres connectées existantes qui ne s'inscrivent pas dans un écosystème complet. 
Elle ne remplacera pas ma seiko mais elle peut très bien venir en complément pour certaines de mes activités sportives. Par contre, si ils sortent une montre étanche pour les sports nautiques, faudra qu'ils expliquent comment faire sachant que la diffusion des ondes dans l'eau est plus que problématique et que l'iPhone n'est pas étanche.

Je peux me tromper mais ça me fait furieusement penser au lancement du 1° iPhone, marché dubitatif, succès auprès des aficionados puis lancement du 3G et la bataille qui a suivi que Apple mène toujours (Apple est en tête, pas l'OS, Android est présent dans une multitude de marques).


----------



## boninmi (17 Septembre 2014)

Sur ce sujet, sur Apple de façon plus générale, on peut lire le Canard Enchainé du jour (pas de lien web disponible ) histoire ... de remettre les pendules à l'heure


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Les mutuelles font des bénéfices. Elles ne le reversent pas de par leur status mais elles en font et pas qu'un peu. Maif et Macif sont très très rentables.
> 
> Pour la montre Apple, je crois que nous sommes nombreux à faire l'erreur de vouloir la comparer avec ce qu'elle ne veut pas être: une pièce d'horlogerie.
> Remarquez que la même erreur est faite sur les PC quand on compare les produits Apple avec les entrées de gammes d'autres fabricants.
> ...



La seule retouche que j'apporterais à ta description est l'ajout d'une autre tranche tarifaire.
Pour moi, le très haut de gamme est associé aux manufactures et je le fais commencer plutôt autour de 3000 euros, où l'on commence avec OMEGA puis les premières ROLEX. 
J'ajouterais alors une catégorie entre 1000 et 3000 où on a de bonnes montres, basées sur des ETA (pour plus très longtemps), éventuellement de niveau chronomètre mais pas forcément. Avec des marques confidentielles mais connues des amateurs, qui font assembler en Suisse pour avoir le label Swiss Made.


----------



## OlivierMarly (17 Septembre 2014)

Tu as raison. Déformation lié au fait que j'ai pas mal bossé dans l'automobile. 

Les voitures d'exception sont dans la même catégorie que les grosses berlines des généralistes!
Mais vu les volumes, c'est pas très grave.

Par contre, une info que j'aimerais bien avoir est le CA des skins et autres fantaisies vendues pour les smartphones. Si le marché est le même pour les bracelets, il y a des boites qui vont très très bien vivre. (et tant mieux pour eux).

Une panerai m'irait assez bien au poignet, mais que voulez vous j'ai raté ma vie...


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2014)

[[Quand la marque a redémarré, il y a déjà un petit moment, ce n'était pas si cher (mais je n'étais pas exagérément sensible au côté "montre des commandos marins italiens" (du côté de l'Axe, _of course_) ).]]


----------



## OlivierMarly (18 Septembre 2014)

En fait, je verrai assez bien une suite de partenariats entre Apple et des marques de renoms.

iWatch by Tag par exemple. Design TAG, matières TAG, Prix TAG... contenus Apple. Ca aurait un sens et permettrait à Apple de se faire une place dans le haut de gamme. Je sens pas l'inverse.

L'heure est un bon cheval de Troie, on en a tous besoin et beaucoup de choses sont régis par le temps. Je suis impatient de voir la suite de ce marché.


----------



## Yaya31832 (15 Octobre 2014)

Je préfère la Watch normale à la sport, malheureusement elle sera plus chère &#128554; a voir la version noire de la sport...


----------



## Squyzz (29 Novembre 2014)

L'Apple Watch pour  sûr elle ne passera pas par mon poignet. 
Raison 1 : je n'ai pas d'iphone et je ne compte pas en prendre un dans le futur
Raison 2 : je la trouve très moche
Raison 3 : j'aime les belles montres  

Mais je lui accorde 2 points positifs :
1- j'adore le système de fixation des bracelets 
2- l'ergonomie et l'os sont intrigants et prometteurs


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2014)

Si je reprends ton post :

Raison 1 : mince, j'ai déjà un iPhone 
Raison 2 : je la trouve plutôt mignonne et j'aime bien sa molette
Raison 3 : tout pareil ; surtout, celles que j'ai au poignet ne seront pas obsolètes en trois ans, suite à l'abandon de leur OS [celle d'aujourd'hui devrait durer quelques dizaines d'années...] ;

Raison 4 : mon poignet est donc occupé par des montres aux qualités horlogères certaines et c'est ce qui me plaît ; l'autre poignet est occupé par un petit bracelet inalatérable : pas de place pour une montre pas même étanche (genre 3 ATM, disons).

Points positifs :
1. Pareil : très bonne idée ; qui existe sur d'autres montres, d'ailleurs (je veux dire : Apple ne l'a pas inventé)
2. Pareil.
3. L'un des thèmes par défaut rappelle la sympathique Omega Marine Chronometer [Megaquartz !!] et c'est une preuve de bon goût, d'amateur de montres.


----------



## mistik (29 Novembre 2014)

Elles me plaisent mais me plairont plus dans 3 ou 4 ans ... histoire que la batterie dure beaucoup plus longtemps et que les bugs les plus flagrants soient corrigés ! 

En bref pour la faire courte, le marché de l'iPad se tassant un peu, il fallait bien trouver un nouveau _iBidule_ à commercialiser chez Cupertino.


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2014)

On peut penser qu'ils se sont intéressé à cette montre avant de constater que l'iPad a du plomb dans l'aile (et c'est bien normal).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2014)

pas intéressé....... ici , on peut avoir des montres des montres originales , dingues , innatendues,improbables à partir de 2 euros... on peut en changer comme de tee-shirt 
des qui donnes l'heure a l'envers , des spéciales Harley , des spéciales jamais vues ailleurs, des bleues , des jaunes, des en bois ,des jetables , des qui font briquet , des qui font coucou , des qui chantent , des qui n'ont qu'une seule aiguille etc etc etc 
l'iwatch c'est dépassé depuis longtemps 
bas been


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> pas intéressé....... ici , on peut avoir des montres des montres originales , dingues , innatendues,improbables à partir de 2 euros... on peut en changer comme de tee-shirt
> des qui donnes l'heure a l'envers , des spéciales Harley , des spéciales jamais vues ailleurs, des bleues , des jaunes, des en bois ,des jetables , des qui font briquet , des qui font coucou , des qui chantent , des qui n'ont qu'une seule aiguille etc etc etc
> l'iwatch c'est dépassé depuis longtemps
> bas been



Pas encore de copie de l'Apple watch ?


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2014)

Si, en bois. À deux euros.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Pas encore de copie de l'Apple watch ?



non pas encore 
en fait je ne sais pas
je n'ai pas regardé 
par contre vu un sublime iPhone6plus à 70 euros ....tout neuf ...si si
quinenveut?
dispo 3 couleurs

sinon dans l'officiel on trouve du 4S 64GO à 220 euros
du 5C 16 GO à 250 euros
du 5 64 Go à 300 euros
un Nexus 5 32 GO a 250 euros
des Huawei Oppo pas cher
j'ai acheté à Madame un Zenphone Asus 5 LTE pour 140 euros ( y'a pas mort d'homme )
ca marche bien pour le prix de 6 iPhone....
très bien même

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Si, en bois. À deux euros.



oui et... étanche s'il vous plait


----------



## MaitreYODA (1 Décembre 2014)

Malgré que je ne sois pas fan du design de cet iWatch et que je ne comprenne toujours pas l'intérêt des smartwatch, je dois reconnaître que beaucoup de travail et de soin a été apporter à cette montre.

La plupart des fabricants se disent "absolument pas inquiets quant à l'iWatch" pourtant ils doutent... En effet, depuis 2-3 semaines je vois de plus en plus de pubs à la télé pour des montres plus ou moins haut de gamme.

Alors certes, il y a eu par moment quelques pubs pour les Swatchs par exemple, mais là quand je vois la pub pour la Seiko Astron puis il y a même pas 5 mn une pub d'1 minute pour Rolex, je me pose des questions!!!

Cette avalanche de pubs TV pour ce genre de montres, met en évidence une certaine peur face à l'iWatch.

Ce qui ne sont pas convaincu, je vous laisse regarder la pub de Rolex avec la petite pique envers Apple à la fin


----------



## mistik (2 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> On peut penser qu'ils se sont intéressé à cette montre avant de constater que l'iPad a du plomb dans l'aile (et c'est bien normal).


... Et que Steve Jobs avait déjà donné son avis sur des avants-projets de montres made in Apple ...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2015)

Bon voila la copie de la fameuse montre a la pomme


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2015)

Très réussie...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2015)

Splash pour l'iWatch







[/URL]


----------



## Ardienn (12 Janvier 2015)

Pas du tout intéressé d'avoir un gadget au poignet. Par contre, très impatient de suivre le lancement, les premiers tests et de voir si c'est un succès ou non. D'ailleurs, on en sait un peu plus sur les dates ?


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2015)

Saint Valentin (je ne sais pas quel jour c'est), printemps... dans ces eaux-là.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2015)

Elle pourrait m'intéresser mais juste pour l'activité sportive


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2015)

C'est justement là que je trouve que le bât blesse : une montre sportive, à mes yeux, doit être solide et étanche. Sans aller jusqu'à la G-Shock, il faut quelque chose de dur et résistant au choc, et qui ne craindra pas une bonne rincée ou une chute dans de l'eau (genre tu t'es mangé la piscine au _steeple_ ou tu as glissé dans un ruisseau pendant une randonnée) voir une petite baignade.
Et là, si l'Apple Watch a un air "sport" c'est plutôt genre "sportwear" pour aller décontracté au resto que faire du vrai sport, je dirais.


----------



## gouloun (12 Janvier 2015)

Moi pour ma part je suis vraiment intéressé par cette Apple Watch. Je n'ai pas d'iPhone mais je pense que je vais m'en acheter un 5s ou 5c pour pouvoir profiter de cette Apple Watch qui va, je pense et je l'espère, changer mon goût mon les montres en général et changer mon mode de vie. Les fonctions sont vraiment intéressantes et larges. J'aime le luxe mais je n'achèterai pas la version en or  ! 
Par contre le bracelet interchangeable très facilement est vraiment intéressant car je n'aime pas trop les bracelets en plastique moyen des &#63743;Watch Sport...


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2015)

C'est sûr que les bracelets sont attrayants, au moins en photo.
De là à acheter un iPhone pour utiliser la montre... bigre ! Personnellement, je ne pense pas céder à une hypothétique tentation. C'est effectivement séduisant mais tant que je ne vois pas une montre étanche, aucune chance [ou alors on me l'offre : je ne refuse quand même pas les cadeaux, hein ?! ]


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (14 Janvier 2015)

--- message poster dans la section Apple Watch de iPhone iPad iPod ---

"Le moyen de communiquer... J'ai peur que ce soit trop anecdotique. Le battement de cur échangé c'est superbe, la possibilité de s'envoyer des dessins c'est mignon, mais qui irait mettre 350 sur la table pour ça ?"

Moi, et même plutôt le prix de deux iPhone(s), puis de deux Apple Watch, un amour a distance qui se rapprocheras bien plus que ceux qui vivent dans la même maison, 350 kilomètres à quelques nanomètre de ma peau...

Voilà ce que je pense de la fonction qui m'as fais le dire que oui je nous l'offrirais...


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Janvier 2015)

Ode à Cupidon, Platon, et  Apple ?   

Un brin de poésie dans l'utilisation d'objets inertes ?   

Je m'arrête là


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> C'est justement là que je trouve que le bât blesse : une montre sportive, à mes yeux, doit être solide et étanche. Sans aller jusqu'à la G-Shock, il faut quelque chose de dur et résistant au choc, et qui ne craindra pas une bonne rincée ou une chute dans de l'eau (genre tu t'es mangé la piscine au _steeple_ ou tu as glissé dans un ruisseau pendant une randonnée) voir une petite baignade.
> Et là, si l'Apple Watch a un air "sport" c'est plutôt genre "sportwear" pour aller décontracté au resto que faire du vrai sport, je dirais.



J'espère que la version finale sera étanche , car la possibilité de retrouver ses résultats sportifs sur l'iPhone et la montre m'intéresse a condition de pouvoir emporter que la montre pour le sport


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Janvier 2015)

Au fait, cette A.WATCH,  a-t-elle un tic-tac ?
Si oui, peut-on choisir le son dans des Préférences ?


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2015)

19 heures d'autonomie ? (en la laissant éteinte l'essentiel de la journée  ?) 
Là, c'est quand même assez lamentable.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Janvier 2015)

Si tel sera le cas Apple aura des déconvenues et nous des frustrations !
Espérons que non


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> 19 heures d'autonomie ? (en la laissant éteinte l'essentiel de la journée  ?)
> Là, c'est quand même assez lamentable.



Je commence à mieux comprendre pourquoi la commercialisation est retardée à une "date ultérieure".
Si les informations de l'article sont précises, il clair que l'A.Watch est invendable, sauf pour ceux pour ce qu'elle fait importe peu et qui n'ont d'autre motivation que d'en avoir  une (plus grosse bien sûr).

Apple aurait peut-être intérêt de proposer un modèle qui ne ferait que donner l'heure (c'est parfois utile), où d'en prévoir une qui se recharge automatiquement  à partir d'une cellule solaire incorporée.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)

La concurrence propose de bon modele , comme LG ou motorola , Apple a sans doute amélioré sa Montre , Nous le serons assez rapidement lors de la conférence Apple


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> 19 heures d'autonomie ? (en la laissant éteinte l'essentiel de la journée  ?)
> Là, c'est quand même assez lamentable.


C'est pas grave, on va juste modifier le cycle de 24 heures en 19 heures et ça va le faire sans avoir besoin d'une batterie solaire dans le dos.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Janvier 2015)

Quoiqu'en y incorporant une dynamo avec manivelle (la molette) ça pourrait être utile en fin de charge non ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)

limitons nous a des cycle de 12 Heures , la elle devient performante


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2015)

Jusqu'à présent, aucune montre connectée ne m'a plu, pour des raisons toutes personnelles (chacun son angle de vision sur le sujet) :
- aucune des fonctions additionnelles [par rapport aux mécaniques/quartz existantes] ne m'intéresse réellement [en plus, ne pouvant plus faire de sport depuis quelques mois et vraisemblablement plus du tout dans l'avenir, le côté "je compte les calories brûlées" m'intéresse peu...]
- elles n'ont pas encore un niveau suffisant pour les fonctionnalités proposées par les montres classiques
- durée de vie : dans trois ans, aucune des montres actuelles ne sera plus "supportée" (on va pouvoir coller ce terme d'informatique aux montres...)
- esthétique entre le moyen (au mieux) et le franchement minable

Toujours de mon point de vue, l'Apple Watch répond enfin au dernier point, entre autres par le jeu des bracelets.

Pour les trois autres, c'est une calamité.

J'ai plein de montres : j'adore ça, et suis prêt à casser mon cochonnet rose pour acheter un beau chronomètre, dont je sais qu'il est étanche et qu'il résiste à de fortes pressions (plus que moi ), mécanique ou quartz, que je pourrai en remplacer une pièce dans quelques années, voire dans vingt ans, et qui fait excellement ce qu'il a à faire, sans adjonction de lien BT ou va savoir quoi.
Et en plus, ma propre énergie (automatique, kinetic (méca-quartz) ou spring drive) ou celle de ce brave Phoebus fera en sorte de recharger l'engin (SEIKO, Citizen, Casio ont des montres solaires par exemple).

PS : Chaque fois que je vois quelqu'un avec une Samsung (qui n'est pas excessivement moche, malgré tout, avec un soupçon d'inspiration du côté des Omega d'antan) je me dis que c'est tarte : le gars (c'est toujours des gars) a son téléphone sur la table, à côté de son ordinateur portable et quand un mail arrive, l'ordi fait _miiiiiip_, le téléphone fait _brrrrrrrr_ et la montre s'allume pour afficher qu'un truc s'est passé, côté messagerie. Utile, en effet.


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)

Pour le coup je rejoins ton point de vue, car moi aussi je peux casser mon cochonnet pour avoir une VRAIE belle montre. J'ai fait le holà à ma femme qui voulait m'en offrir une et gentiment je lui ai dit_ "surtout pas cette cochonnerie"_.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)

C'est vrai qu'une vrai montre reste une montre au fil des années 
j'ai aussi peur que dans un ou deux ans après son achat l'apple watch devienne obsolète .

Ce qui m'intéresse c'est surtout de récupérer mes info sportive via l'application santé .Pour le moment je n'ai encore rien trouver qui pourrais mettre utile et adapter a l'application santé


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'une vrai montre reste une montre au fil des années
> j'ai aussi peur que dans un ou deux ans après son achat l'apple watch devienne obsolète .


C'est l'aspect le plus troublant : les montres deviennent ainsi comme les autres objets techniques, avec une vie limitée. Je suis allé à un Apple Store leur demander quoi faire pour mon iPod première génération, dont la batterie est cuite. Comme je m'y attendais : il est "vintage" donc on n'y peut plus rien... _A contrario_, j'ai demandé à SEIKO s'ils pouvaient changer la batterie d'une "vieille" _kinetic_ (1999) et ils l'ont fait, avec un condensateur d'une génération plus récente [une recharge dure 6 mois au lieu d'une semaine].
C'est là un problème potentiel pour les futurs propriétaires d'Apple Watch.
Mais, je le crains, pour d'autres aussi : par capillarité, le métier d'horloger va continuer évoluer dans un sens _encore_ plus jetable [le jetable est arrivé dans les années 70 avec les Kelton puis les Swatch etc.]


> Ce qui m'intéresse c'est surtout de récupérer mes info sportive via l'application santé .Pour le moment je n'ai encore rien trouver qui pourrais mettre utile et adapter a l'application santé


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Janvier 2015)

L'Apple Watch (et ses concurrentes) sont à l'horlogerie ce que les artistes éphémères sont à l'art et le rasoir bic au rasage: du jetable !


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2015)

On notera toutefois que, dans ce cas, on peut craindre qu'elles ne soient l'avenir de l'horlogerie...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> On notera toutefois que, dans ce cas, on peut craindre qu'elles ne soient l'avenir de l'horlogerie...


Bah disons qu'on arrive dans une époque du tout jetable... Combien de personnes gardent un téléphone jusqu'au moment où la batterie lâche ? Combien de personnes utilisent un vieil ordinateur, système mis à jour, avec un simple changement de batterie ? Combien de personnes ont encore une vieille télévision non HD et non plate ? Combien de personnes utilisent encore une vieille console genre PS2, qui n'est même pas si vieille en y pensant... La montre sera simplement un nouvel appareil qui entre dans ces normes là. Après, ça ne satisfera pas tout le monde, tout comme les vieux téléphones genre Nokia se vendent encore pour certaines personnes, l'horlogerie suisse restera.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Du jetable a plus de 350 €uro , ça me fais mal rien que d'y penser


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Du jetable a plus de 350 €uro , ça me fais mal rien que d'y penser


Bah quand je vois le nombre de jeunes à 8 ans avoir un iPhone, alors que j'ai du travaillé l'été à 18 ans pour m'en payer un, c'est la génération qui est comme ça...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

nono68200 a dit:


> Bah quand je vois le nombre de jeunes à 8 ans avoir un iPhone, alors que j'ai du travaillé l'été à 18 ans pour m'en payer un, c'est la génération qui est comme ça...



Tu as surement raison , mais j'ai du mal a l'admetre


----------



## poulroudou (26 Janvier 2015)

+1

On a eu des TV cathodiques, puis HD Ready, puis Full HD, puis 4K, etc... Beaucoup d'entre nous changent de téléphone tous les ans, ou les deux ans... Et bien sur, l'Apple Watch suivra ce cycle. Ou car elle sera dépassé, ou car sa batterie aura dépassé son nombre de cycles, et commencera à rendre l'âme. Bien sur, changer de batterie sera plus cher que d'en acheter une nouvelle 

Ma Pebble tenait 5 jours "à l'aise", je dois commencer à la recharger tous les 4 ou 3 jours...

On ne peut pas comparer une AWatch à une belle montre d'horloger qui, avec un minimum d'entretien fonctionnera encore dans 50 ans.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

tu as une montre qui a 50 Ans ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> tu as une montre qui a 50 Ans ?


Mon papa a pris la montre gousset de son père quand il est parti. Elle a au moins une cinquantaine d'année...

Édit : et elle fonctionne encore parfaitement !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

J'ai cela aussi 

mais ma festina va elle rester 50 ans ??

remarque elle a déjà 20 ans


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> tu as une montre qui a 50 Ans ?


Dans la famille : une de plus de 50 ans (une Zenith, appartenant à un défunt oncle).
Et mon père a une montre à gousset de près d'un siècle, restaurée autour de 1980 mais dont il faudrait remplacer l'axe (achetée par un trisaïeul de retour d'émigration).

Personnellement, j'ai deux Oris d'environ trente ans (achetées neuves) et une Tudor des années 70. Plus des plus récentes, que je compte bien conserver encore quelques décennies (avant de les passer aux enfants si ça leur dit).


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Arrêtons la brocante 

Revenons a l'Apple Watch  ??


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Revenons a l'Apple Watch  ??


…à la _quoi_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> …à la _quoi_ ?



C'est vrai j'aurais du détailler


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2015)

J'ai une Tissot de 1970, jamais révisée, qui fonctionne encore


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

Très bonne marque


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> J'ai une Tissot de 1970, jamais révisée, qui fonctionne encore


J'en ai 2, mais je les fais réviser tous les 2 ans, changement de pile. Avec cette marque, elles partent en Suisse et quand je les récupère, elles ont été entièrement nettoyées, brossées. J'en suis resté sans voix la première fois tellement j'avais la sensation d'avoir une montre toute neuve, ils font un sacré boulot chez Tissot.

Edit : pas que 2 montres, une autre qui est une Swiss Military, une Seiko, une Casio et d'autres un peu bizarres. C'est mon grand luxe les montres.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

Je possede une festina depuis 10 ans qui a ma grande joie m'est échangée depuis deux ans par une neuve

l'année dernière , le bijoutier a perdu ma festina et ma donc offerte la meme en neuve
cette année a la première baignade , la montre a pris l'eau et Festina m'en a offerte une en remplacement

Que du bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> J'en ai 2, mais je les fais réviser tous les 2 ans, changement de pile. Avec cette marque, elles partent en Suisse et quand je les récupère, elles ont été entièrement nettoyées, brossées. J'en suis resté sans voix la première fois tellement j'avais la sensation d'avoir une montre toute neuve, ils font un sacré boulot chez Tissot.
> 
> Edit : pas que 2 montres, une autre qui est une Swiss Military, une Seiko, une Casio et d'autres un peu bizarres. C'est mon grand luxe les montres.



Ma Tissot de 1970 est une mécanique, j'avais oublié 

- une Eterna à pile, à changer tous les 3-4 ans, elle a passé 15 ans
- une Zénith automatique, elle perd une minute par semaine, 13 ans

Les deux jamais révisées, même si j'en avait plus, je ne peux pas en mettre plus d'une au bras, dada ou pas
J'ai fait réviser la Tissot d'un de mes voisins Mulhousien, elle était comme neuve sortie d'usine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ma Tissot de 1970 est une mécanique, j'avais oublié
> 
> - une Eterna à pile, à changer tous les 3-4 ans, elle a passé 15 ans
> - une Zénith automatique, elle perd une minute par semaine, 13 ans
> ...


Mulhousien ? Je suis mulhousien


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2015)

Je croyais qu'on arrêtait la brocante...


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je possede une festina depuis 10 ans qui a ma grande joie m'est échangée depuis deux ans par une neuve
> 
> l'année dernière , le bijoutier a perdu ma festina et ma donc offerte la meme en neuve
> cette année a la première baignade , la montre a pris l'eau et Festina m'en a offerte une en remplacement
> ...



Tu te rends compte: Tout çà à l'insu de ton plein grès !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je croyais qu'on arrêtait la brocante...



Je le croyais aussi


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

Pour en revenir a L'Apple Watch si *ce site *dis vrai , je ne pense pas que beaucoup de personnes achèteront cette montre avec une autonomie de 2,5 Heures


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Pour en revenir a L'Apple Watch si *ce site *dis vrai , je ne pense pas que beaucoup de personnes achèteront cette montre avec une autonomie de 2,5 Heures


Bah disons que c'est utilisation non stop alors bon, à moins de ne rien faire de ces journées.. Sinon c'est plutôt 19h d'autonomie en utilisation normale, d'après les rumeurs...


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2015)

Si on revient à l'Apple Watch, l'autonomie annoncée va en réfréner plus d'un et c'est certainement pour cette raison qu'elle n'est pas encore disponible.

Déjà qu'avec les téléphones portables, l'autonomie est déjà short, alors avec cette montre si on oublie de la recharger la veille, on en fait quoi ?

On la porte et on fait le geek avec un écran tout noir ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

A moins de la laisser en mode “Ne pas déranger”.

la elle tient 4 jours


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2015)

Mais vous êtes d'un pessimisme ...
Patientez donc, d'ici 5 ans, vous pourrez acheter des piles qui vont tenir 7 jours, pas un de plus


----------



## Sly54 (27 Janvier 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> Patientez donc, d'ici 5 ans, vous pourrez acheter des piles qui vont tenir 7 jours, pas un de plus


Non Albert.
Les piles _Apple_ te permettront de tenir 15 jours…


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Non Albert.
> Les piles _Apple_ te permettront de tenir 15 jours…


C'est bien tout ça, mais à quel prix seront les piles, quand on voit le prix des accessoires ?

OK, OK...


----------



## cillab (27 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Le tarif de Apple Watch n'a pas encore été révélé ?



AH!! je reconnait la l'homme de gout  pas de montre en plastic  en bois du JURA 

mais maintenant pour communiquer ,il faut faire partis de la secte #&234@1# 433 et j'en passe


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2015)

Des news toutes fraiches... http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015/01/lapple-watch-sera-commercialisee-en-avril-89530


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2015)

Au moins c'est officiel, même si j'espérais l'avoir plus tôt... Je trouvais déjà février bien loin...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2015)

ça laisse du temps pour réfléchir a son achat


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> ça laisse du temps pour réfléchir a son achat


Un peu cher à mon goût pour ne pas avoir des rouages dentés.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu cher à mon goût pour ne pas avoir des rouages dentés.



Je plussoie


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)

Pour les amateurs de la marque "Tissot"


----------



## cillab (30 Janvier 2015)

laurrent-m a dit:


> Je trouve ces montres presque inutiles, c'est un sous produit tellement dépendant du téléphone assez inutile.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de sortir leur téléphone de leur poche
> 
> ...




c'est pour pomper encore un peut de fric aux geeks


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)

j'attend de voir avant de juger


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2015)

Saint Thomas.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Saint Thomas.



-------------l'_Apôtre_ et pas l'_Aquin, _lequel (contrairement à l'_Apôtre_, qui demandait à "voir" - que dis-je? à "toucher" avant de croire) préjugeait de l'existence de Dieu sans l'avoir "vu" au préalable - comme le montre la «Summa Theologica» qui débute superbement par la position de l'existence de Dieu à partir de l'argument que «_la connaissance de l'existence de Dieu_ _est naturellement infuse en tous tous les êtres_» (d'où la locution : «_Science infuse_»). Présence "_infuse_" admise comme équivalente à une «_évidence_» par une identification de l'_obscur_ au _clair _qui s'apparente à une _pétition de principe_.​


----------



## cillab (31 Janvier 2015)

je vais tél a CETELEM  pour savoir si c'est bon


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2015)

Une copie vue ce matin


----------



## cillab (6 Février 2015)

a ce prix la je vote


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> a ce prix la je vote



Oui reste a la voir en vrai cette copie


----------



## cillab (6 Février 2015)

Bof moi c'est juste pour faire  le geek  et le kakou en plus si elle ne marche pas ,j'aurais l'heure exacte 2fois par jours lol


----------



## cillab (6 Février 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> -------------l'_Apôtre_ et pas l'_Aquin, _lequel (contrairement à l'_Apôtre_, qui demandait à "voir" - que dis-je? à "toucher" avant de croire) préjugeait de l'existence de Dieu sans l'avoir "vu" au préalable - comme le montre la «Summa Theologica» qui débute superbement par la position de l'existence de Dieu à partir de l'argument que «_la connaissance de l'existence de Dieu_ _est naturellement infuse en tous tous les êtres_» (d'où la locution : «_Science infuse_»). Présence "_infuse_" admise comme équivalente à une «_évidence_» par une identification de l'_obscur_ au _clair _qui s'apparente à une _pétition de principe_.​



 chapeau bas ,un philosophe téologien c'est trop fort  il faut que je me remette en question  je pense que la mienne  est infuse ( la science)  par moment


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2015)

Jusqu'à présent, ce qui me paraît le plus intéressant dans l'Apple Watch, dans la mesure où elle n'est pas encore sortie, est qu'elle provoque des réactions chez des personnes qui n'avaient absolument pas réagi jusque-là.
Ça ne veut pas forcément dire qu'ils ne faisaient rien mais ils étaient plutôt silencieux.

On dirait que c'est une sorte d'effet iPhone : on rigole d'abord puis on a la trouille qu'Apple vous phagocyte la clientèle.
Reste que je ne vois toujours rien venir des Nippons et ça m'étonne.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Février 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Jusqu'à présent, ce qui me paraît le plus intéressant dans l'Apple Watch, dans la mesure où elle n'est pas encore sortie, est qu'elle provoque des réactions chez des personnes qui n'avaient absolument pas réagi jusque-là.
> Ça ne veut pas forcément dire qu'ils ne faisaient rien mais ils étaient plutôt silencieux.
> 
> On dirait que c'est une sorte d'effet iPhone : on rigole d'abord puis on a la trouille qu'Apple vous phagocyte la clientèle.
> Reste que je ne vois toujours rien venir des Nippons et ça m'étonne.



Je suis d'accord, en partie, car concernant l'iwatch les rumeurs étaient présentes avant la sortie de la première montre connectée. Coïncidence, espionnage industriel, très bonne communication ....

Comme les gens considèrent que celui qui sort un produit est le "premier", suffit de s'approprier l'idée en amont, ce qui est très  loin d'être idiot, non seulement on va dire qu'APPLE a eu l'idée en premier, mais qu'en plus cela correspond à la mentalité d'APPLE qui aime faire attendre. Ce qui est dingue c'est que finalement on ne sait et on ne saura jamais qui a eu l'idée originel (exemple avec touch id : pas de la création du lecteur d'empreinte, mais de l'incorporation à ce moment là). Sachant que le doute profite à APPLE.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2015)

La première montre connectée n'est pas une Smartwatch qui a vue le jour dans les année 80 ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

D'après certaines rumeurs , l'Apple Watch aurait des fonctions de santé de retirées sur la première version


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Février 2015)

Pourvu qu'elle indique l'heure...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Pourvu qu'elle indique l'heure...



j'espere


----------



## alfatech (24 Février 2015)

Perso même si cette montre à un défaut de taille (l'autonomie), si je peux j'en prend une et vais vous dire pourquoi. Au boulot il est strictement interdit de sortir son smartphone sans se faire défoncer.......là au moins je pourrai regarder mes messages et mails le plus discrètement du monde.


----------



## boninmi (24 Février 2015)

alfatech a dit:


> Perso même si cette montre à un défaut de taille (l'autonomie), si je peux j'en prend une et vais vous dire pourquoi. Au boulot il est strictement interdit de sortir son smartphone sans se faire défoncer.......là au moins je pourrai regarder mes messages et mails le plus discrètement du monde.


On arrive à lire sur ces bidules ?


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2015)

Disons que si, pour lire tes messages, tu es obligé de chausser des lunettes, ce ne sera pas plus discret qu'un smartphone.
Notre ami *alfatech* a donc moins de cinquante ans...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2015)

NON
et avec 5 heures d'autonomie c'est pas une montre c'est un sablier


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2015)

Erickb a dit:


> NON
> et avec 5 heures d'autonomie c'est pas une montre c'est un sablier



5 heures , vous avez vu cela ou ?? 

J'ai vu  18 Heures


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2015)

5 heures si on s'en sert


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2015)

18 Heures en usage mixte


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2015)

Quand même, je suis surpris par Apple. Faire tout ce bruit pour finalement n'ouvrir les commandes que dans un mois, ça ne me paraît pas une _excellente_ communication.

[À part ça, j'aurais plein d'€ à dépenser, je commanderais dès que possible le MacBook... [après avoir lu quelques comptes-rendus, quand même...]]


----------



## boninmi (10 Mars 2015)

Les annonces d'hier ne semblent pas avoir déclenché un fol enthousiasme sur ce fil ...


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2015)

boninmi a dit:


> Les annonces d'hier ne semblent pas avoir déclenché un fol enthousiasme sur ce fil ...


Les dégâts du _waterproof_…


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2015)

Sûr que si la montre avait, au moins, une étanchéité de pistoche (disons 5atm pour faire simple), elle serait _vraiment_ crédible pour le sport.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Sûr que si la montre avait, au moins, une étanchéité de pistoche (disons 5atm pour faire simple), elle serait _vraiment_ crédible pour le sport.



Oui en effet , c'est vraiment dommage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2015)

Non seulement elle ne me tente pas, mais en plus ça me rassurerait de voir qu'elle n'a pas le succès escompté tant cette Apple Watch a tout du gag de l'année.

Je crains cependant de ne pas l'être. Car au-delà des qualités et défauts de l'objet, le simple fait de vendre ça comme un article de mode et pas seulement comme un gadget high-tech peut assurer son succès (même pour les versions à plus de 10000€).


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Mars 2015)

En tout cas, ça passionne pas les foules, sur MacG.
Lors des rumeurs, ça s'est un peu étripé, surtout dans les réactions aux News, mais depuis la présentation du, enfin de la, bref, de l'objet on peut pas dire que le débat soit passionné.
Silence radio ici, quasi-indifférence dans les réactions aux News (par rapport à l'importance de l'annonce dans le microcosme Apple : le premier nouveau produit de l'ère Cook, et depuis l'iPad, ce qui fait un paquet d'années, c'est pas rien, quand même).
Quelques détracteurs mous, quelques fans tout aussi ectoplasmiques, l'objet est loin de susciter les passions, d'un côté comme de l'autre, là où je m'attendais à une foire d'empoigne, des fils de 100 aines de contributions, bref, une peu de vie...
Les lecteurs de MacG sont-ils des fans/geek/appleusers à part, à ce point blasés de tout, ou cette aWatch laisse-t-elle au final plutôt indifférent, ce qui serait naturellement le pire qu'on pourrait lui souhaiter ?
Bon, moi je peux pas dire qu'elle m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre, puisqu'elle est déjà loin de m'en toucher une...


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Mars 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bon, moi je peux pas dire qu'elle m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre, puisqu'elle est déjà loin de m'en toucher une...



Et moi pareillement 
Et ne n'est pas pour cette raison que j'ai concédé mon obsolescence sur le fil adéquat


----------



## JPTK (11 Mars 2015)

C'est de la merde c'est tout 
Si ça marche, ça sera encore une preuve qu'on est dirigé par des cons, pour des cons.


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2015)

C'est juste pour faire comme s'il y avait débat ? 

Peut-être que les gens d'ici s'en foutent (et pourquoi pas). Peut-être aussi que Apple réussira son coup en intéressant des gens qui se foutent des Macs mais qui sont sensibles à la mode, aux montres etc.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mars 2015)

Entre des Macs, MacBooks, iphones bardés de Go et ceux moins dotés il n'y a aucune différence visuelle.
Avec la Watch Apple va visuellement différencier les catégories sociales: C'est un choix qui aura peut être bien des conséquences inattendues.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Apple réussira son coup en intéressant des gens qui se foutent des Macs mais qui sont sensibles à la mode, aux montres etc.



C'est juste pour faire comme si t'y croyais ?


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2015)

Déjà, je préfèrerais que tu cites la phrase _en entier_, avec ses petits adverbes qui montrent bien qu'il ne s'agit qu'une hypothèse parmi d'autres.

Ensuite, c'est une hypothèse relativement plausible : ils veulent évidemment capitaliser sur ceux qui ont déjà un iPhone (obligé) voire un Mac (pas obligé). Ceux qui ont un iPhone représentent une population hybride, pas forcément liée à la population classique d'Apple. Avec la montre, ils vont encore plus loin en chassant davantage au-delà de leur territoire (d'où les Galaf, Colette et tout ça).
Je ne sais pas si ça marchera (et je m'en fiche un peu, je n'y travaille pas et n'ai pas d'actions) mais il me semble bien qu'ils ont ça en tête, entre autres objectifs.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Mars 2015)

Désolé pour tes adverbes, j'ai pas fais gaffe en coupant à la ligne...
Quant à l'aspect mode, ben on verra (l'objet me paraît un peu complexe, surtout s'il doit être accompagné de l'iPhone...). Mais je te rejoins sur un point : rien à faire.
Ma réaction était en fait juste un agacement face à ton ironie facile dont je ne voie pas très bien ce qui la justifie. Mais bon... C'est comme pour la montre...


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2015)

Mon ironie s'adressait à JPTK dont le post me semble encore davantage empreint de facilité que le mien...


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Mon ironie s'adressait à JPTK dont le post me semble encore davantage empreint de facilité que le mien...


Ah, bon, toutes mes confuses, alors.
J'avais pas tous compris non plus, manifestement


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

Cette montre ne serait elle pas la pour augmenter les ventes des iPhones ?


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2015)

Aussi. Mais pas que.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> C'est juste pour faire comme s'il y avait débat ?
> 
> Peut-être que les gens d'ici s'en foutent (et pourquoi pas). Peut-être aussi que Apple réussira son coup en intéressant des gens qui se foutent des Macs mais qui sont sensibles à la mode, aux montres etc.



C'est une hypothèse que je prend très au sérieux.
Si Apple réussit son coup, mode et luxe combinés, les Macusers seront alors définitivement débarrassés de tous les noms d'oiseaux élitistes. Ce seront les Apple Watch users qui en hériteront


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Mars 2015)

Ce qui m'embête le plus avec l'Apple Watch, c'est qu'on est obligé d'avoir un iPhone. Le jour ou j'achèterais un téléphone d'une autre marque, je ne pourrais plus l'utiliser. Bien que je suis satisfait de mon iPhone et que j'ai aucune envie d'en changer, j'ai pas envie d'être dépendant de la marque. La compatibilité Androïd serait un vrai plus.

Une fois qu'on l'aura vue en vrai, les débats et envies d'achats vont se multiplier sans peine.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

217ae1 a dit:


> Ce qui m'embête le plus avec l'Apple Watch, c'est qu'on est obligé d'avoir un iPhone. Le jour ou j'achèterais un téléphone d'une autre marque, je ne pourrais plus l'utiliser. Bien que je suis satisfait de mon iPhone et que j'ai aucune envie d'en changer, j'ai pas envie d'être dépendant de la marque. La compatibilité Androïd serait un vrai plus.
> 
> Une fois qu'on l'aura vue en vrai, les débats et envies d'achats vont se multiplier sans peine.



oui c'est ce qui me gene le plus aussi la combinaison avec l'iPhone


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Mars 2015)

217ae1 a dit:


> Ce qui m'embête le plus avec l'Apple Watch, c'est qu'on est obligé d'avoir un iPhone. Le jour ou j'achèterais un téléphone d'une autre marque, je ne pourrais plus l'utiliser. Bien que je suis satisfait de mon iPhone et que j'ai aucune envie d'en changer, j'ai pas envie d'être dépendant de la marque. La compatibilité Androïd serait un vrai plus.
> 
> Une fois qu'on l'aura vue en vrai, les débats et envies d'achats vont se multiplier sans peine.



Ben voyons ! 
Au fait, un iPhone, pour regarder l'heure ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ben voyons !
> Au fait, un iPhone, pour regarder l'heure ?



Donc pas besoin de montre ?


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Donc pas besoin de montre ?


Problème résolu depuis longtemps, j'ai installé un cadran solaire sur un mur de ma terrasse.  Bon l'hiver il faut sortir et quand il pleut j'ouvre un parapluie.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

Impossible dans le Jura a cause de la neige


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2015)

J'ai trouver ce modele qui ressemble


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2015)

OMG !? 
Apple Watch : 70% des _ricains_ s'en tamponnent le coquillard


----------



## Tox (15 Mars 2015)

C'est plutôt rassurant


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2015)

en effet


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2015)

Une belle montre connecté


----------



## melimoa (11 Avril 2015)

une belle merde cette apple watch. Encore un piège pour les geeks qui savent pas comment rendre leur vie encore plus vide de sens.


----------



## melimoa (11 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une belle montre connecté


Puisque qu'on est cons et ctés !


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2015)

melimoa a dit:


> Puisque qu'on est cons et ctés !



Je sens que tu vas beaucoup nous amuser ! ...


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2015)

melimoa a dit:


> pour les geeks qui savent pas comment rendre leur vie encore plus vide de sens.


J'en conclus que tu l'as donc déjà commandée. Tu nous feras un retour sur tes sensations une fois reçues.


----------



## melimoa (11 Avril 2015)

gwen a dit:


> J'en conclus que tu l'as donc déjà commandée. Tu nous feras un retour sur tes sensations une fois reçues.


Ouais... je l'ai jetée aux chiottes, c'est là qu'elle a pris toute sa dimension.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2015)

melimoa a dit:


> Ouais... je l'ai jetée aux chiottes, c'est là qu'elle a pris toute sa dimension.


----------



## Madalvée (11 Avril 2015)

Ça me fait penser que je ne me suis pas encore inscrit sur un forum de gymnastique rythmique et sportive pour emmerder le monde.


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je sens que tu vas beaucoup nous amuser ! ...


Oh oui, vu que ses 3 messages ne sont uniquement qu'ici. 

Et j'ai l'impression, vu ses propos, qu'on ne va pas le garder très longtemps.


----------



## melimoa (11 Avril 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Oh oui, vu que ses 3 messages ne sont uniquement qu'ici.
> 
> Et j'ai l'impression, vu ses propos, qu'on ne va pas le garder très longtemps.


Mais si les copains !!! je sens que je vais me plaire ici


----------



## melimoa (11 Avril 2015)

melimoa a dit:


> Mais si les copains !!! je sens que je vais me plaire ici


pour commencer l'apple watch je lui collerais bien une fonction plug anal pour prendre la température de nos


melimoa a dit:


> Mais si les copains !!! je sens que je vais me plaire ici





melimoa a dit:


> Mais si les copains !!! je sens que je vais me plaire ici


pour tout vous dire... je suis un vieux membre (pas de propos mal placé svp), mais qui a deserté les rangs depuis bientôt 10 ans. D'ailleurs, un miracle que j'ai retrouvé mes codes !!! Par contre  plus d'historique de mes nombreuses interventions qui à l'époque étaient devenues légendaires.... Depuis, le temps a passé, je me levé et recouché plus 5000 fois....


----------



## city1 (11 Avril 2015)

Un sketch à lui tout seul ce membre x)


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2015)

Eh bien voilà ! retiens bien ce nombre: 5000... c'est ne nombre de fois que tu devrais tourner ton doigt autour des touches de ton clavier avant de d'écrire de telles inepties; mais tu sembles y prendre du plaisir n'est ce pas ?


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2015)

melimoa a dit:


> pour commencer l'apple watch je lui collerais bien une fonction plug anal pour prendre la température de nos
> 
> 
> pour tout vous dire... je suis un vieux membre (pas de propos mal placé svp), mais qui a deserté les rangs depuis bientôt 10 ans. D'ailleurs, un miracle que j'ai retrouvé mes codes !!! Par contre  plus d'historique de mes nombreuses interventions qui à l'époque étaient devenues légendaires.... Depuis, le temps a passé, je me levé et recouché plus 5000 fois....


C'est très émouvant.
Maintenant que tu as joué les petits astucieux tu peux revenir dans 5000 jours.


----------



## melimoa (12 Avril 2015)

melimoa a dit:


> pour commencer l'apple watch je lui collerais bien une fonction plug anal pour prendre la température de nos rectums de consommateurs décérébrés  ... Plus sérieusement, pour tout vous dire... je suis un vieux membre (pas de propos mal placé svp), mais qui a deserté les rangs depuis bientôt 10 ans. D'ailleurs, un miracle que j'ai retrouvé mes codes !!! Par contre  plus d'historique de mes nombreuses interventions qui à l'époque étaient devenues légendaires.... Depuis, le temps a passé, je me levé et recouché plus 5000 fois....


De retour d'une longue route jalonnée d'un quotidien fantastique et besogneux pas loin de chez moi, je me retrouve aujourd'hui à la case départ... et que vois-je ??? Cette horrible "invention" qui va encore ridiculiser son propriétaire et le faire passer pour le plus crétinus des consommateurs-geek (pléonasme) de la terre ! Tout ça que le pauvre est l'objet d'une stratégie marketing tellement énorme qu'il n'arrive même plus à la voir !!! wharf  wharf ! Allez pepeule, sort nous encore tes jouets par milliers !! Mais n'oublie pas, mon petit soulier !!!


----------



## melimoa (12 Avril 2015)

bompi a dit:


> C'est très émouvant.
> Maintenant que tu as joué les petits astucieux tu peux revenir dans 5000 jours.





pepeye66 a dit:


> Eh bien voilà ! retiens bien ce nombre: 5000... c'est ne nombre de fois que tu devrais tourner ton doigt autour des touches de ton clavier avant de d'écrire de telles inepties; mais tu sembles y prendre du plaisir n'est ce pas ?


boh, oui, effectivement, sinon, cela n'aurait vraiment aucun sens. Bref, ne nous disputons pas pour un bout de plastique ridicule...


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

Tu as une si mauvaise opinion de toi ?


----------



## melimoa (12 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu as une si mauvaise opinion de toi ?


puis m'allonger docteur ?


----------



## melimoa (12 Avril 2015)

melimoa a dit:


> puis m'allonger docteur ?





melimoa a dit:


> puis m'allonger docteur ?





melimoa a dit:


> puis m'allonger docteur ?


Bon les copains, bonne nuit... je vais aller faire 5000 rêves, ronfler 5000 fois, et je l'espère du plus profond de mon inconscient, ne pas tomber dans le precipice sans fond que nous ouvre sous les pieds le néant intersidéral de telles inventions intersidérantes... je me le repeterai 5000 fois...


----------



## city1 (12 Avril 2015)

Allonges toi sur ce divan invisible que tu ne vois pas et dis nous pourquoi tu fais ça stp


----------



## melimoa (12 Avril 2015)

city1 a dit:


> Allonges toi sur ce divan invisible que tu ne vois pas et dis nous pourquoi tu fais ça stp


non messieurs, je suis fatigué.. m'en vais lecher les vitrines de mes aspirations consuméristes dans les bras de morphée mega plus plus. Buena noche


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

melimoa a dit:


> puis m'allonger docteur ?



J'ai cru un instant que tu avais de l'humour...dommage.


----------



## melimoa (12 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> J'ai cru un instant que tu avais de l'humour...dommage.


je ne rigole jamais avec l'humour


----------



## city1 (12 Avril 2015)

une beauté grammaticale cette phrase 
ps : et moi je ne plaisante jamais avec les blagues


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

melimoa a dit:


> non messieurs, je suis fatigué.. m'en vais lecher les vitrines de mes aspirations consuméristes dans les bras de morphée mega plus plus. Buena noche



Sois prudent (ou tout au moins au courant) Morphée est un mec...


----------



## city1 (12 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Sois prudent (ou tout au moins au courant) Morphée est un mec...



Et pas un Mac !!! 

=========> OK je sors désolé ^^mais c'était trop tentant


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2015)

Hum. Fin de la récréation.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

supereric a dit:


> Je suis très intéressé par ce sujet.


Mais encore ....


----------



## melimoa (12 Avril 2015)

Utilisateur mac et infographiste depuis plus de 20 ans, du centris mac os 7 (si mes souvenirs sont bons), en passant les powermac, imac, G3, G4, G5, macbook et consorts... ayant travaillé dans l'édition, la communication, l'imagerie satellite, l'imprimerie, toujours sur Mac... formateur de la suite ADOBE pendant un temps... Concepteur pao web indépendant depuis 10 ans, possesseur d'une bon vieux IMAC 24 et macbook13, non, je connais bien mac et en ai fait le tour depuis 1990, et je ne peux qu'en vanter les qualités. Mais quant il s'agit d'un foutage de gueule comme cette ustensile ridicule prêt à être accroché au firmament de l'ineptie consumériste (je me répète), tout juste bon à donner le rythme cardiaque des gadgeto-emotifs et à peine à donner l'heure, necessitant un iphone et une recharche quotidienne. Créant une uniformité sur un objet qui jusqu'à maintenant, de sa diversité permet de choisir et de faire travailler son libre-arbitre esthétique et pratique... connectant l'individu de manière constante, lui donnant l'air débile à regarder sa montre toute la journée pour se bousiller les yeux sur un écran 2", comme si on ne passait déjà pas assez de temps devant nos ordi, smartphone, tablettes et consorts... non, apple se fout de notre gueule, et le clampin moyen qui ne réfléchi pas plus loin que du bout de son nez dont le portefeuille est entièrement dédié à la cause financière et intégriste de la firme américaine, cela prête à forcément à la rigolade si ce n'était pas aussi pathétique. 

Cela ne répond aucunement aux besoin professionnels ou de la vie quotidienne de 99,99999999% (pour pas dire 100%) de la population terrestre, c'est donc du foutage de gueule et une belle manipulation des masses consuméristes comme le sont tant d'autres gadget parfaitement inutiles au bien-être et au contraire dégradant autant écologiquement que socialement car n'élevant en rien l'esprit de ces utilisateurs, les rendants chaque jours plus accros à l'ineptie de notre temps, peut-être bientôt révolu.

j'oubliais, le prix de la montre ! 700 euros ! Et le top, 12000 euros pour la version ultime ! Quand une majorité de la planète crève la dalle, que nous en exploitons par notre avidité d'occidentaux voués à la marchandisation mondiale exploitant sans limite les ressources naturelles de la planète et de nos esclaves, à la botte des multinationales engrangeant plus de bénéfice en une année qu'il ne suffirait pour nourrir l'ensemble des humains pendant la même durée, alors oui, cet objet est non seulement absurbe de part son inutilité, et son prix totalement indécent pour le rester du monde tel que nous le formons en majorité. Et quelle tristesse de nouer nos neurones à la recherche de "plaisir" numériques, qui, on le sait quand on y pense sérieusement, n'amèneront qu'une joie ephémère et une sensation de vide absolu si autour de soi nous ne créons pas une autre forme de communication et d'échange humains que Apple est bien loin d'améliorer avec ses "prothèses numériques" absurdes.


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2015)

melimoa a dit:


> Utilisateur mac et infographiste depuis plus de 20 ans, du centris mac os 7



Déjà, avec l'étalage d'un CV comme ça, ne donne pas envie de lire la suite. Et ta diatribe sur la faim dans le monde, on s'en fout un peu. Je réagis rarement aux trolls, mais là, c'est quand même énorme.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Avril 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Déjà, avec l'étalage d'un CV comme ça, ne donne pas envie de lire la suite. Et ta diatribe sur la faim dans le monde, on s'en fout un peu. Je réagis rarement aux trolls, mais là, c'est quand même énorme.



Je te trouve sévère, Gwen. La suite est d'une certaine fraîcheur qui me rappelle un vieux pote quand il était défoncé à la colle (moi, je me contentais de la Valstar). Il est radiologue et roule en BM, maintenant, comme quoi... Souvenirs, souvenirs.
Sinon, non, elle me plaisent pas trop, je leur trouve un air un peu pataud, à ces AW.
Maintenant, c'est loin d'être le pire de ce que j'ai vu. 
Si je me lavais, et que, donc, je devais porter une AW, accessoire de douche devenu indispensable semble-t-il, je choisirais le modèle en céramique noire avec le bracelet noir à maillons (dommage qu'il ne soit pas en céramique aussi) : https://www.apple.com/fr/watch/appl...ainless-steel-case-space-black-link-bracelet/
Plus fine, elle ne serait pas sans rappeler certaines Rado que j'aime vraiment bien.
Mais l'essentiel de l'humanité ayant des problèmes pour l'accès à l'eau, j'ai donc choisi de ne plus me laver, histoire de contribuer à la sauvegarde de la planète, et je n'ai donc pas besoin de ce matériel.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

Voilà de sages résolutions ! Ne pas se laver est preuve de grande propreté; nous savons bien qu'il n'y a que les gens sales qui se lavent !


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

Pour moi, melimoa fait un test...Devinez lequel !


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Avril 2015)

melimoa a dit:


> Mais tu as quand même le droit de te laver une fois par jour, et surtout fais attention de pas mouiller le petit trésor... je parle de la montre bien entendu



Je n'ai pas prévu d'acheter une AW dont je ne vois pas pour moi l'utilité, et le seul trésor que je pourrais mouiller dans l'eau même glacée n'est pas petit. En esquimau, un didou, c'est un harpon
Mon surnom m'a été donné après que j'ai harponné un phoque sans outil lors d'un exercice de survie, nu sur la banquise.

[mode ultime effort désespéré de celui qui sent que ça va couper] Ceci étant, l'AW noir sidéral avec le bracelet en acier noir est une des plus élégantes, non ? Vous en pensez quoi ? [/mode faux cul]


----------



## Barbababar (15 Avril 2015)

Je souhaiterais attirer l’attention sur une simple question…

Quel est l’intérêt du grille-pain ?

Quand on y pense, les gens sont complètements idiots d’acheter des grilles-pains ! Quel est l’intérêt de faire griller des tartines ? Elles sont plus savoureuses, mais pourquoi faire ? Le goût disparaîtra de toute façon, ce n’est qu’un plaisir temporaire et vain !

Le grille-pain est-il pour autant inutile ?

On a trop vite fait de confondre utile et essentiel. Ce qui est essentiel est évidemment utile, mais ce qui est utile n’est pas forcément essentiel !

Parce que, au fond, qu’est-ce que l’utilité ?

L’utilité, c’est la satisfaction.
Donc si quelque chose me satisfait, il m’est utile. Mon grille-pain par exemple.



Maintenant, mon avis est que cette Apple Watch est très utile. Puisque de ce que j’ai pu en voir, j’aurais de nombreuses raisons d’être satisfait.

J’apprécie son design, la boucle milanaise est très distinguée et la sport, super cool.

Le fait de ne pas avoir à sortir de téléphone lorsque l’on parle à quelqu’un est quelque chose que les gens ont l’air de sous-estimer. Je pense que ça va permettre de rester proche avec tout le reste du monde tout en étant dans l’instant présent. Là où un smartphone fait obstruction.

Les fonctions sportives sont implantées comme il faut avec l’app activité et contiennent l'essentiel. Je pense que voir où j’en suis niveau exercice me permettra de me pousser un peu plus à l’effort.

L’aspect connecté va permettre des trucs très sympas, notamment en mobilité. Gros utilisateur du GPS piéton, l’Watch, c’est juste énorme pour moi. De même que pouvoir lire et répondre aux messages et mails en marchant… C’était tellement chiant d’envoyer des SMS sur la route du lycée. Ce genre de problème est résolu.


----------



## Tournicoti (16 Avril 2015)

@Barbarabar: le pain grillé fait appel à un de nos 5 sens, et un grille pain ne coûte quasiment rien. Donc ce n'est pas comparable à une AW.
Autant l'iPhone a une fonction essentielle de nos jours et l'iPad a remplacé l'ordi pour 90% des utilisations loisirs, mais l'AW est ce qu'on peut appeler sans dénigrer un pur gadget. Ça ne sert à rien de fondamental, c'est juste un renfort pour iPhone.
Et le smartphone est une obstruction à la communication me fait sourir quand j'imagine quelqu'un parler a sa montre en marchant. Jonglant sans arrêt entre le micro et le hp dans un environnement bruyant.
Pour être honnête je n'aime pas les montres (rapport défavorable entre savoir l'heure 4 fois par jour vs ce bracelet qui serre), donc j'ai un point de vue biaisé. Mais l'AW est moche, grosse, chère et sera obsolète dans un an. Sans compter l'étanchéité et la recharge.
Mais je ne croyais pas vraiment en l'iPad. Ayant un mbp et un iPhone je ne voyais pas le gain. Et depuis mon iPad le mbp est souvent au repos et mon confort meilleur. Pour l'AW j'attend de voir ce que je n'ai pas vu.


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2015)

Tournicoti a dit:


> @Barbarabar: le pain grillé fait appel à un de nos 5 sens, et un grille-pain ne coûte quasiment rien. Donc ce n'est pas comparable à une AW..



Dans ce cas, l'Apple Watch, ou n'importe quelle montre est bien plus indispensable que le Grille pain. Car franchement, sentir le pain grillé, quel intérêt ? Il est toujours mangeable non grillé. Par contre, sans montre, impossible de savoir l'heure et aujourd'hui, il est impossible de ne pas avoir connaissance de l'heure à un moment ou un autre de la journée. Ce "gadget" répond à cette problématique, mais on peut facilement trouver un palliatif, amis qui donnent l'heure, box internet, micro-ondes, etc. (comme le four pourrait en être un au grille-pain).

Bref, comme l'heure est indispensable, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir avec la montre d'Apple ? Surtout qu'elle n’est vraiment pas si chère que ça comparée à un Grille-pain que je trouve personnellement hors de prix pour le service minime rendu.

Tout est question de point de vue donc.


----------



## Tournicoti (16 Avril 2015)

Selon mon expérience, on n'a réellement besoin de savoir précisément l'heure que 3/4 fois par jour sur une montre. On est dans un monde où cette info est omniprésente (ordi, voiture, afficheurs divers...). Quand j'ai eu un souci sur ma montre j'avais eu une angoisse (sincèrement) car savoir l'heure m'était indispensable dans un environnement pro avec plein de RDV. Mais en fait c'était plus facile à vivre après un certain temps que je ne l'aurais cru car l'heure est affichée un peu partout et pour les RDV une alerte me suffit.
Quant à ton argumentaire sur le grille-pain et sa chéreté relative... s'il te plait soit sérieux 5 minutes. Si ton argument est d'avoir l'heure en info vitale, l'AW n'est pas le meilleur choix, elle l'est pour le reste, mais pas pour l'heure. De plus, que tu sois pro ou contre l'AW, tu sais qu'elle sera obsolète dans un an; alors 350 à 18000€ ne correspondent pas objectivement à tes propos de dire que le grille pain à 15€ est plus cher vs services rendus (le mien a plus de 30 ans car je l'ai eu en "héritage" d'une tante).

Et pour ton argumentaire sur le goût: quand tu as du pain plus très frais il est nettement meilleur avec grille-pain que sans. Donc d'une certaine manière le grille pain s'amortit en plus de durer dans le temps.

Désolé d'être un peu sec, d'autant que quelqu'un qui recadre les propos d'Evelyn Hall sublimant l'esprit de Voltaire est forcément quelqu'un de cultivé. Mais de grâce, je te parle de goût, de sens ou de plaisir et tu me réponds mangeable? Je ne suis pas Karadoc, mais faut pas critiquer la bouffe. Non, il ne faut pas... jamais. Tu me copieras 100 fois "Le gras, c'est la vie".


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2015)

Apple Watch : elles vous plaisent ?
Je n'utilise plus de montre depuis (très) longtemps.
L' AW m'est indifférente comme les autres, elle ne peut me plaire.
Mais, peut-elle faire défiler les heures moins vite ?
_Toutes blessent, la dernière tue_.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2015)

loustic a dit:


> _.....Toutes blessent, la dernière tue_.



Certes mais avec tous ces retards en tous genres espérons que la dernière heure se fera longuement attendre !


----------



## melimoa (13 Mai 2015)

Finalement, rien ne vaut un bon vieux grille pain pour donner l'heure ! Et au poignet, quelle classe !


----------



## Ludwig51 (12 Juin 2015)

Arffffff moi non plus, je ne suis pas impressionné par cette montre et aux tarif pour ce qu'elle apporte je possède un Imac , Ipad air2, Iphone 5s , cette montre ne feras pas partie de ma collections apple...

Ps// J'aime bien le modèle j'achète a moindre cout $$$  sans la technologie...

Bonne Journée...


----------



## F118I4 (16 Juin 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Bref, comme l'heure est indispensable, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir avec la montre d'Apple ?


C'est clair que c'est la prochaine montre que je m'achèterai. Elle fait très bien le boulot et en plus elle est vraiment belle (celle en acier) je l'ai essayé à l'AS de Perth seul bémol l'autonomie. C'est à Rolex de faire des montres attractives en acier à 1000 balles sinon ils (les suisses) finiront comme BB de Research In Motion qui prenait Apple de haut en 2007.
Apple a changé la donne grâce à son aura (iMac, MacBook, iPod, iPhone, iPad). Les montres Suisses me font plus du tout envie encore moins rêver...
Je me suis bien sûr posé la question de "l'utilité" je pense qu'on se demande ça à cause du prix un peu élevé par rapport à une montre bas de gamme (Fossil ou Swatch etc...) aussi parce qu'on a délaissé notre montre à notre smartphone (qui donne l'heure et qui est devenu indispensable) mais au final cette AW est un monstre de techno, de beauté (qualité de fabrication) pour un prix moyenne gamme. J'attend un gain en autonomie et l'amélioration de l'app musique pour le running.
Est-ce que c'est l'accessoire indispensable dans sa garde robe ou plus l'avenir nous le dira.
Un peu déçu par Cook je m'attendais à un discours à la Jobs pour vendre cette montre simplement ils n'ont pas décidé de faire un copier coller de Jobs pourquoi pas au final... De toute façon l'iPhone EDGE a eu du mal au début même avec Jobs (et les 200$ de baisse en Septembre 2007) pourtant j'en avais un en 2007 je savais que ça allait révolutionner le monde (un monstre de techno).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2015)

F118I4 a dit:


> C'est à Rolex de faire des montres attractives en acier à 1000 balles sinon ils (les suisses) finiront comme BB de Research In Motion qui prenait Apple de haut en 2007.
> Apple a changé la donne grâce à son aura (iMac, MacBook, iPod, iPhone, iPad). Les montres Suisses me font plus du tout envie encore moins rêver...



Autant je n'ai pas l'utilité d'une montre connectée (AW ou autres) autant des marques de luxe, dont Rolex notamment, ne me font pas rêver non plus ...

Personnellement, ma montre doit être un outil destiné uniquement à me donner l'heure dans toutes les circonstances possibles et imaginables, même dans les conditions les plus extrêmes, que ce soit pour nager, me rouler dans le sable, sous la douche ou faire du parachutisme ... Elle doit se faire complètement oublier et faire ce pourquoi elle a été conçue, à savoir donner l'heure !

Il y a une quinzaine d'années, j'ai acheté une "Victorinox Swiss Army" sans grande conviction ... Elle me paraissait "costaude", intemporelle, et je l'avoue, sans attrait particulier au niveau de l'objet - si je me souviens bien, je l'avais payée à l'origine environ 300 Euros ce qui, pour moi, à l'époque était un certain budget.

Depuis ce temps, elle m'accompagne tous les jours et je me souviens avoir pensé "Bof, j'en changerai pour une plus jolie quand elle aura un problème".

Aujourd'hui, elle est abîmée, patinée, griffée, mais elle fonctionne encore parfaitement !

C'est d'ailleurs son seul "défaut", car j'ai eu, à plusieurs reprises envie d'en changer mais, chaque matin, je suis content de la remettre au poignet eu égard aux services qu'elle m'a rendus ! ... En fait, je suis devenu très attaché à cette montre au grand dam de mes enfants qui me disent régulièrement : "Pfffff ! T'as une montre de vieux !" 

Bien entendu, je comprends parfaitement qu'on soit attiré par l'AW et par son aura technologique ... C'est un bel objet qui ne me serait d'aucune utilité et qui n'est simplement pas fait pour moi (ou le contraire !).

A chacun ses envies et ses goûts qui méritent le respect !


----------



## tmrfromno (17 Juin 2015)

C'est moins prestigieux qu'une vraie montre Suisse de luxe (et accessoirement moins fiable, la mécanique de haute précision de l'horlogerie de luxe dépasse allègrement l'électronique grand public)
C'est immensément moins complet qu'une vraie montre sport type Forerunner.
A peu près tout le monde a un smartphone qui donne l'heure.
Pas vraiment étanche. (contrairement à d'autres)
Fragile. (contrairement à d'autres)
iPhone obligatoire; ne gère pas les autres téléphones. (contrairement à d'autres)

Donc bon, ça tient plus du gadget que du véritable accessoire utile.


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Juin 2015)

Je serais curieux de savoir quel pourcentage des acheteurs n'a pas d'iPhone et ne s'est procuré la chose que pour la beauté de l'objet (beauté étant une notion purement personnelle et subjective - pour ma part je n'aime pas mais je ne suis pas une référence, je ne supporte pas d'avoir une montre accrochée au poignet alors j'ai du mal à en trouver une suffisamment belle pour passer ce cap).
Et quel pourcentage ne l'a acheté que pour le simple fait que c'est tout de même un marqueur social (comme la plupart des produits pommés, n'en déplaise) ?


----------



## F118I4 (17 Juin 2015)

tmrfromno a dit:


> C'est moins prestigieux qu'une vraie montre Suisse de luxe (et accessoirement moins fiable, la mécanique de haute précision de l'horlogerie de luxe dépasse allègrement l'électronique grand public)
> C'est immensément moins complet qu'une vraie montre sport type Forerunner.
> A peu près tout le monde a un smartphone qui donne l'heure.
> Pas vraiment étanche. (contrairement à d'autres)
> ...


Tu sais ce qui a à l'intérieur d'une AW? As-tu vu un peu ce qu'elle est capable de faire? Avec le jailbreak cette montre fait tourner des trucs de ouf.
Tu as vu la qualité de finition et encore la qualité du bracelet à maillons?
C'est pas les vieux Suisses qui auraient imaginé un bracelet à maillons facile à régler... ils sont encore restés sur leurs acquis. Ils auraient du mourrir avec le Quartz.
Qu'on me parle de mécanique de précision alors que cette montre fait des choses qu'on ne pensait même pas capable de faire dans un format minuscule c'est de "l'informatique de précision".


----------



## tmrfromno (17 Juin 2015)

F118I4 a dit:


> *Tu sais ce qui a à l'intérieur d'une AW?* As-tu vu un peu ce qu'elle est capable de faire? Avec le jailbreak cette montre fait tourner des trucs de ouf.
> Tu as vu la qualité de finition et encore la qualité du bracelet à maillons?
> C'est pas les vieux Suisses qui auraient imaginé un bracelet à maillons facile à régler... ils sont encore restés sur leurs acquis. Ils auraient du mourrir avec le Quartz.
> Qu'on me parle de mécanique de précision alors que cette montre fait des choses qu'on ne pensait même pas capable de faire dans un format minuscule c'est de "l'informatique de précision".



Oui, une puce pas fabriquée par Apple
http://i2.cdn.turner.com/money/dam/assets/150424083220-apple-watch-battery-780x439.jpg en usine
http://195.154.205.140/IMG_neuf/imgStd/Vacheron-Constantin-30067-000R-8954.jpg à la main
Rly? Pas photo m'est avis 

Puis d'autres montres connectées sont sorties avant l'Apple Watch, elle n'a rien inventé, juste perfectionné quelques trucs.


----------



## F118I4 (17 Juin 2015)

tmrfromno a dit:


> Oui, une puce pas fabriquée par Apple
> Puis d*'autres montres connectées sont sorties* *avant* l'Apple Watch, elle n'a rien *inventé*, juste *perfectionné quelques trucs*.


En 2015 ce truc là encore... copier coller de l'iPhone (puce samsung, multi point) patati patata AW est une invention!
J'en reste là, bonne journée.


----------



## sconie (27 Juillet 2015)

Une apple watch pour la frime auprés des gogos qui n'y connaissent rien. Au lieu de fabriquer des produits inutiles qui coutent la peau des fesses Apple ferait mieux d'améliorer ses produits existants au lieu de les autodétruire et de transformer nos Mac en rébus.


----------



## sconie (27 Juillet 2015)

Une apple watch pour la frime auprés des gogos qui n'y connaissent rien. Au lieu de fabriquer des produits inutiles qui coutent la peau des fesses Apple ferait mieux d'améliorer ses produits existants au lieu de les autodétruire et de transformer nos Mac en rébus.


----------



## sconie (27 Juillet 2015)




----------



## sconie (27 Juillet 2015)

le message s'est mis 3 fois, je ne sais pas comment enlever les 2 autres donc voilà , j'ai mis des smileys à la place


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2015)

sconie a dit:


> le message s'est mis 3 fois, je ne sais pas comment enlever les 2 autres donc voilà , j'ai mis des smileys à la place


Tu ne peux pas, il n'y a qu'un modo qui puisse le faire.

Sinon, un petit conseil, lors de la validation d'une réponse, si tu vois en haut à droite une petite animation grisée avec des petits rectangles. N'insiste pas, tu fais une Copier/Coller de ta réponse pour le cas où, tu attends 5 secondes et tu réactualises la page, c'est un petit défaut de Xenforo, mais ta réponse sera prise en compte.


----------



## sconie (27 Juillet 2015)

d'accord.. merci !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2015)

tmrfromno a dit:


> Puis d'autres montres connectées sont sorties avant l'Apple Watch, elle n'a rien inventé, juste perfectionné quelques trucs.



Apple a surtout réussi a nous donné l'envie de l'acheter !!


----------



## sconie (25 Août 2015)

ha bon ???? pas moi


----------



## Watain (10 Septembre 2015)

Mouais, franchement pas branché par ce gadget... Comme beaucoup je ne vois pas vraiment l’intérêt d'avoir une montre connectée.


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (17 Septembre 2015)

Personnellement, je commence à me tâter à l'acheter. 
Je sais pas, la dernière Keynote m'a donné envie et puis les nouvelles couleurs de bracelets sont sympas. Malgré tout, je ne vois pas trop l'utilité, mais j'ai dit la même chose avec l'iPad il y a quelques années et au final, j'ai un iPad Air chez moi. Et puis, je suis très fan de montres gadgets, même si ça fait un peu cher pour un simple gadget ...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2015)

Apple Watch, elle me plaît? 

Non, je trouve ça très laid et grossier.


----------



## sconie (14 Octobre 2015)

on me la donnerait que j'en voudrais pas


----------



## Pookitoo (14 Octobre 2015)

Pour l'avoir éssayé pendant 1 mois, j'ai trouvé ça plutôt pas mal, pas obligé de sortir son smartphone pour un texto reçu, un rapide coup d'oeil pour la calendrier, une petite alarme (silencieuse du coup car ça vibre), le coté santé (que je ne trouve pas assez développé mais qui a le mérite d'exister), il y a un coté ludique à remplir les petits ronds. Du coup on sort moins son portable et on scotch un peu moins dessus.

Et le truc ultime : on a l'heure juste en tournant le bras vers nous !! (petite boutade 

Mais : beaucoup de ralentissements qui rendent l'expérience peu agréable, beaucoup de mails qui ne peuvent pas s'afficher, quelques plantages qui gâchent le plaisir, beaucoup de fonctions inutiles (selon moi, chacun son utilisation). Peu d'applications qui apportent un plus  dans la continuité de l'iphone, le coté "santé" qui est beaucoup trop limité.

Conclusion : j'attends une version 2 (ou 3 ou 4) plus fine, meilleur autonomie, plus autonome (il faut pas que l'Iphone soit trop loin), meilleurs performances, meilleur trackeur santé. Bref : bien mais pas top


----------



## Morgan Hillat (31 Décembre 2015)

Salut. J’ai eu mon degré en droit cette année et mon père m’a offert un Apple Watch pour me féliciter. J’adore ce cadeau, car il me permet de suivre mon activité physique, jour après jour. Je passe beaucoup de temps à écouter des chansons et cet appareil me permet de contrôler ma musique au seul son de ma voix.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2015)

Et l'Apple Watch 2 c'est pour quand? Non parce que j'ai hâte de voir comment Apple fera pour rendre le machin plus discret et moins pataud. Et plus utile, surtout.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et l'Apple Watch 2 c'est pour quand? Non parce que j'ai hâte de voir comment Apple fera pour rendre le machin plus discret et moins pataud. Et plus utile, surtout.



C'est surtout le " plus utile " qui risque de poser problème.

Le reste, ils ont déjà démontré à plusieurs reprises et avec d'autres matériels qu'ils savent faire.


----------



## sconie (1 Janvier 2016)

contrôle, contrôle.... ce monde n'a plus que ce mot en bouche


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2016)

sconie a dit:


> contrôle, contrôle.... ce monde n'a plus que ce mot en bouche


Là, c'est juste piloter sa musique, pas un contrôle policier 


WebOliver a dit:


> Et l'Apple Watch 2 c'est pour quand? Non parce que j'ai hâte de voir comment Apple fera pour rendre le machin plus discret et moins pataud. Et plus utile, surtout.


Utile ? Je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut : elle a fourni à ses utilisateurs émus le moment _exact_ où il fallait crier _Bonne Année_. C'est utile, ça, non ? 

Moins pataud ? Normalement, Apple étant obsédée par la finesse, ils devraient privilégier cet aspect plutôt que l'autonomie (d'un autre côté il leur faudrait qaund même conserver au moins la compatibilité avec les bracelets existants).

Ayant un Apple Store pas loin du bureau je vais régulièrement tripoter les nouveautés d'Apple et, rien à faire, tout mon intérêt initial pour cette montre s'est évaporé, quasiment aucun de leurs choix ne me convient. Et je ne vois toujours pas ce qui me ferait troquer une montre classique (voire une G-Shock BT) pour une Apple Watch.

PS : de fait, à force, je dois admettre qu'_aucun_ des produits de l'année ne me convient ; même le MacBook, que je lorgne pour plus tard, finit par me rendre perplexe : son clavier est vraiment un problème (celui de l'iPad Pro est une mocheté absolue mais est presque moins pire, si l'on met de côté des choix aberrants (comme l'absence de loupiote pour CapsLock)). J'ai tâté des produits de la concurrence, nettement plus confortables, _in fine_. Un comble


----------



## edward_88 (25 Janvier 2016)

Je ne déteste pas mon Apple Watch mais j’ai l’impression qu’il ne vaut pas son prix. J’espère que le prochain Gen Apple Watch sera meilleur que celui-ci.


----------

